# 2012 DC Challenge Part III (July 1st- Sept 30th)



## halee_J (Jul 2, 2012)

*Welcome to the Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge 2012 (Pt.III)





*​
*Want better retention? More moisture? Healthier hair? More managable hair? Wanna stay up on your DC game? 

*​ *                                             This challenge  is for you!**


*​ 

The benefits of regular deep conditioning:

*
One THE best ways to increase and maintain proper moisture levels in the hair
Improves manageability
Reduces splits and breakage i.e. great for retention
Effective way of maintaining protein/moisture balance
* 
We know, but we forget, we get lazy. This challenge is to keep us consistent 




*Everyone is welcome! **Natural, texlaxed, texturized, transitioning, and relaxed heads.  Ladies with braids or cornrowed under wigs/weaves come on in!* 



*This challenge will run in quarters: *

  Part 1: January 1st –March 31st
  Part 2: April 1st – June 30th
  Part 3: July 1st – September 30th
  Part 4: October 1st - December 31st




*Da Rules: * 

*1.* Deep condition at least once per week, on wet or dry hair. If you are wearing braids or weaves, once per 10-14 days. 

*2.* Shampooing  is *not* required. 

*3.* Deep condition using your method of choice: Heat cap, hooded dryer, steamer, hot towels or no heat. 

*4.* You must DC for a minimum of *30 minutes*.  


* WANNA JOIN?:* 
* Mention or PM me and I'll add you *
.
.
.
.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 2, 2012)

*PART III ladies let's go* 

*Challengers*
~*~ShopAholic~*~
13StepsAhead
Adonia1987
afrochique
Aggie
ajoke
Americka
amwcah
Ann0804
Applecake718
assiyrabomb
ATLcutey20
Arian
Arewa Girl 
Babygrowth
BadMamaJama
B_Phlyy
bajandoc86
BeautyGoesDutch
bernag06
bign__17
Blairx0 
Brownie518
Brownsilk8
butter_pecan
c*c*chic*
Casarela
ChasingBliss
chelseatiara
cicilypayne
choctaw
claud-uk
Coffee
coolsista-paris
cordei
Course24
curlyhersheygirl
cutenss
cutiepiesensei
cynd
DaDragonPrincess
DayDreamist
DesignerCurls
Diva_Esq
divachyk
DominicanBrazilian82
earthymamawitch
ecornett
Ebonybunny
IDareT'sHair
faithVA
fiyahwerks
Forever in Bloom
Golden75
Grand Prix
gvin89
Imoan
HairPleezeGrow
Hairroots
healthy2008
healthyhair2
hillytmj
Hyacinthe
IronButterfly
jayjaycurlz
JazzyOleBabe
JeterCrazed
Jewel08 
judy4all
JulietWhiskey
JustGROWwithIt
justjai
KaramelDiva1978
kesha4726
Kindheart
LaidBak
lamaria211
LexaKing
LightEyedMami
LilMissSunshine5
Lisaaa Bonet
Lita
leona2025
LexiDior
lolita1987
LoveBeautyKisses
lovestarr
Mahogony7
malachi74
mamaore
MaraWithLove
McBrides3
Meritamen
MicheePrings
missbugg21
missjones
mscocopuff
ms.mimi
MixedVix
Ms. Tiki
MystiqueBabe
Napp
NaiyaAi
napbella
NappyNelle
natura87 
naturalfinally
naturalagain2
NaturallyTori
naturalnewb
Nix08
NJoy
nubiennze
Onhergrind09
pookaloo83
Poranges
princesslocks
princesskaha 
PrissiSippi
Queenmickie
ReignLocks
regina07
Ronnieaj
Rossy2010 
Rotasaruai
sexypebbly
Shana'
Shay72
shortdub78
shortt29
silentdove13 
sipp100
spacetygrss
SpicyPisces
SuchaLady
SuchMagnificance
tiffers
TeeSGee
theneolution
TheNDofUO
topnotch1010
TrueSugar
YoursTrulyRE
youwillrise
wheezy807 
winona
Xaragua
xu93texas


----------



## halee_J (Jul 2, 2012)

Now that its warm I will be aiming to DC 2x a week, as I will be in outdoors in the heat and sun more often  Anyone else changing up their DC routine for summer?


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 2, 2012)

Dry DC'ing at the park under the sun with:
Hibiscus and marshmallow tea on my dry strands
AVG in my scalp along with another blend of teas (can't remember iit all now). 
AORM then giovanni 50:50 and agave and my oil blend.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 2, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2012)

halee_J, I'm in.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 2, 2012)

Im in im also trying to up my DCs to twice a week


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 2, 2012)

halee_J
Im in!!


----------



## cynd (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm in and will try to do 2 per week if I can figure out a way to cut down on wash day breakage.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 2, 2012)

Definitely still in for deliciously deep conditioning.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm in a want to keep better track of when I dc and for how long. My goal is weekly on dry hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 2, 2012)

i'm dc'ing today!  dc'ing gives me life!  i will be using SE moisture mega silk (tan jar).  that stuff is like whipped butter spread on a warm blueberry muffin!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm still IN! Dc-ing is my favorite thing to do 

My current Dcs:
Curl Junkie Dcs
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk DC 
Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Dc
Enso Naturals Seabuckhorn & Horsetail DC
Bear Fruit Hair Pistachio Cream Dc 
BFH Chocolate DC
DB Pumpkin DC 
AO GPB
AO HSR
AO WC
Rhassoul Clay 
Ayurvedic powders - amla, brahmi, kalpi tone


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

I still DC weekly with either organix, wen, added coconut oil, umm Shea moisture DC or any DC I can find that's good really!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 2, 2012)

halee_J Add me add me please. I already deep condition weekly. Just getting back on my relaxed hair journey and this is great for me.


----------



## butter_pecan (Jul 2, 2012)

halee_J I want in. I've fallen off and don't do my DC regimen like that anymore.


----------



## Americka (Jul 2, 2012)

halee_J I am in! I will be using Skala Masques:  Shea butter, avocado, jaborandi, and goat milk. 

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm still in.  Will up to 2 times a week now that it's hot.  Also I just got my new toy - a steamer.  WOO HOO


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 2, 2012)

Did a DC yesterday with just coconut milk, some ayur powders, and evoo for 3 hours no heat.  Did a mini DC today with tresemme naturals conditioner and mehendi powder for 1 hour no heat


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have about 30+ unopened DCs to use up before I start DCing with Wen only so this challenge can help me with my stash


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have already been Dcing 1-2/week consistently.  This challenge will help me to continue that trend.


----------



## Arian (Jul 2, 2012)

I want to join.  Maybe I can get some good recommendations for a moisture DC through this thread...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm in again, of course! Here are some of my favorite DCs:

Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie (love of my life!!!)

Marie Dean Vanilla Repair
Marie Dean Sweet Milk
Avocado & Silk

I use the BV Smoothie at least once a week, the other DC day I usually use on of the others.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 2, 2012)

DC'ng tonight with Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Jul 3, 2012)

mega tek + MTG on damp hair bag + sock cap under drier 15 mins, shampoo COE silk protein, skala chocolate (de-tangle) + sock cap under drier 15 mins, treseme moisturising + olive oil bag + sock cap under drier 20 mins (de-tangle)


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 3, 2012)

I dry dc-ed for the first time (#) with Profectiv Mega Growth dc. I swear the results were better than my bonnet dryer results.  


SN: I found a kitten yesterday and its bein soo cute and weird tryin to suckle from my sweatpants lol I gave it milk but it keeps comin back to my sweats

(#): for an hour


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 3, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I have about 30+ unopened DCs to use up before I start DCing with Wen only so this challenge can help me with my stash



You can send some to me cause im still lookin for my staple and with me loosing my job recently it would really help me out.  I'll even pay shipping costs


----------



## Arian (Jul 3, 2012)

DC'd last night with ORS hair replenishing condish...not so good. So had to put AO Rosa Mosqueta on top. Helped, but feel it would have been better w/o the ORS.

Will DC with it again on Sunday.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## tiffers (Jul 3, 2012)

Arian Have you tried Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk or Camille Rose SOYlicious and Jansyn Moisture Max conditioners? Phenomenal moisture and softness.


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 3, 2012)

Are all the conditioners mentioned DCs or are they just good conditioners that you use to DC?

Cause I been lookin for DCs that actually say DC or treatment.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes! I'm stepping my game up this session....my hair is dying of thirst


----------



## Arian (Jul 3, 2012)

tiffers, I've tried Vanilla Silk, but not alone.  I should have done that.  Right now, it's in a bundle to go on the Hair Exchange.  I may take it out and try it again.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am DCing on dry hair with ORS Hair Mayo, this is my first time using it in a few years, I'll see how my hair likes it.  After applying the DC, I will saran my head then sit under my soft bonnet for 20 min.  I usually steam my DC's but I left my steamer at school and my hair seems to like this modification so far.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 3, 2012)

Yep, im in again!...I will deep condition tomorrow after the gym (most likely with AOHSR and few drops of grapeseed oil)


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 3, 2012)

Doing a DC on dry hair all day no heat with Natures Gate Aloe condish and Ion Hard Water condish


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 3, 2012)

DC'ed with SM Purification Masque.


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 3, 2012)

After my Brahmi and Amla treatment, I DC'ed last night with Miss Key 10en1 mixed with Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner and Vatika Coconut oil


----------



## tiffers (Jul 3, 2012)

My husband is a genius. I couldn't figure out what to steam with between SD Vanilla Silk and Chocolate Bliss, so I asked his opinion and he answered "Steam with Vanilla Silk AND Chocolate Bliss." 

Now why didn't I think of that? 

So I did the predeepoo method and coated my hair with HQS Coconut Lime Oil. Then I mixed up Chocolate Bliss AND Vanilla Silk, honey and Claudie's Vere Oil. :reddancer:


----------



## tiffers (Jul 3, 2012)

Arian What did you mix it with? Vanilla Silk is great alone or with oil(s).

Lately, I've been in looooove with the predeepoo method, which is coating your hair in coconut oil and applying a mix of conditioner, honey and your choice of oil. Using VS this way completely rocked my world


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Did a Mega-Tek under my Wig w/2 Plastic Caps (while at work) and came home and Steamed with Darcy's Botanicals Deep Moisturizing Conditioning Mask.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 3, 2012)

Now, i really want to DC twice a week but I don't see how this is possible for me.

I have to set my hair into twists and then it will still be wet in the morning.  Hood driers make my hair feel rough so I'm strictly No Heat.

I can't pull my wet hair into a bun as the front is short and my hair dries really rough, frizzy and tangled unless it is set in braids and twists.

I'm gonna have to figure this one out because my hair needs more DCing.

Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## halee_J (Jul 3, 2012)

sckri23 some typical DC key words: deep, deeply moisturizing, hydrating, penetrating, replenishing, restorative, treatment, things like that. Typically, the instructions will say to leave them on for at least 5 mins.

Check out some popular DCs here.


----------



## Arian (Jul 3, 2012)

tiffers, I made the mistake of mixing it with a Mizani conditioner.  BIG MISTAKE!


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 3, 2012)

Simply dry DC with hibiscus and marshmallow root tea and AOIN (anyone looking for a big moisture boost...incorporate tea into your regimen) since doing so I've had to seriously up my protein usage.


----------



## Americka (Jul 3, 2012)

DC'd with HQS Botanical Peppermint Coconut.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Ladies.

I have 16 oz of Silk Dreams and while I like it I want to love it. Any suggestions on what I can mix in it to get that wow factor?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 3, 2012)

Arian Oh no, VS doesn't need aaaaany other conditioner mixed in! You should def try it by itself or with just oils or honey or something. 

Blairx0 Have you heard of the predeepoo method? I've been incorporating on dc days and my hair is LOVING me. It takes Vanilla Silk to a whole nother level... A whole nother PLANET!


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 4, 2012)

halee_J - I'd like to join this too please, you have some great challenges going on!

Today I'll be DC'ing with Queen Helene Cholesterol after a co wash.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 4, 2012)

Blairx0 Have you heard of the predeepoo method? I've been incorporating on dc days and my hair is LOVING me. It takes Vanilla Silk to a whole nother level... A whole nother PLANET! [/QUOTE]

I occasionally pre popo with an oil, bit it just takes so long. Considering I dc for about 5 hours as is. What do you prepoo with/


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 4, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Blairx0 Have you heard of the predeepoo method? I've been incorporating on dc days and my hair is LOVING me. It takes Vanilla Silk to a whole nother level... A whole nother PLANET!



I occasionally pre popo with an oil, bit it just takes so long. Considering I dc for about 5 hours as is. What do you prepoo with/[/QUOTE]

Predeepoo method consist of first coating your hair in coconut oil(sometimes I use vatika oil)
Then using a mixture of (your choice of) a moisturizing condish, hair oil, honey and mayo if you need protein. Sitting with this on dry hair for a period of time (overnight is extrodinary!) Then washing with a moisturizing cleanser poo, bar soap, cleansing condish or whatever hth


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jul 4, 2012)

Going to try to increase my DCs to Tue and Sat each week.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 4, 2012)

Predeepoo sounds great! My daughter and I will be on this tonite. Thx ladies keep it coming! My hair thanks u!! Lol


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 4, 2012)

I want in as well! I will up my DC sessions to twice per week!


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 4, 2012)

im checking in. I just DC with my mix of ORS conditioner and oils.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 4, 2012)

Will be dcing with wen 613


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 4, 2012)

I sprayed on IPN TeaLightful Hair Quencher spritz and then covered it with BV Smoothie. Let that sit for almost 2 hours. Perfect!!!


----------



## MsDes (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm in. I will be dc'ing at least 1x weekly after shampooing. Currently using and loving Silicon Mix.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 5, 2012)

MsDes said:
			
		

> I'm in. I will be dc'ing at least 1x weekly after shampooing. Currently using and loving Silicon Mix.



I also just purchased silicon mix and now I'm like how did I manage without it. It's my new favorite conditioner. My hair felt so strong afterwards but soft & my NG was so manageable.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 5, 2012)

My deep conditioning session was AMAZING !!!   I conditioned after a co-wash and Aphogee 2 min reconstructor treatment.  My hair loved the honey, vatika & olive oil and Suave Almond & Shea Butter conditioner.  I conditioned with a plastic cap for about 40 mins, then moisturized with ORS Intense HaiRepair (this stuff smells amazing ) and sealed with Vatika for a silky shiny rollerset this morning.  I am in hair heaven!  This predeepoo is the business for my hair!!


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jul 5, 2012)

Currently DCing with Kenra moisturizing conditioner with no heat for 3hrs.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 5, 2012)

Tried the pre condition....kinda. I put coconut oil and olive oil in my hair for about an hour prior to my silk dreams that I mixed with honey.about to rinse now after 4 hours with the mixture. Hoping for good results!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 6, 2012)

Will be taking my twist out today and doing a protein and moisture DC mix with Aphoghee 2 min. and La Plancha.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2012)

Deep Conditioning...(Steaming) Now with: Afroveda's Ashlii Amala DC'er


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 6, 2012)

Predeepooing right now with AO Rosa Mosqueta, AO GPB, honey, and oils


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 6, 2012)

I wish I could deep condition more but after running a blow dryer down my twist and 7 hours dry time my hair is still damp. Sigh


----------



## Americka (Jul 6, 2012)

Using the Silk Fusion 60 second reconstructor. Will DC w/ Skala Goat Milk masque and heat cap for about 10 minutes.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 6, 2012)

DC with AOHSR and garlic oil


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 6, 2012)

First time using wen. I used the cleansing conditioner and now im sitting in this hot house with the remoist treatment. 

I heard good things about the conditioner but nothing on the remoist. Can anybody give any feedback? Im 10 mins in and I have a while till my hour is up.


ETA: I feel asleep so the results should be great right? No I dont like it at all. It didnt rinse out smooth it should be a glide.

Im doin my profectiv DC to correct that problem.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 6, 2012)

Going to sleep in QH Cholesterol+Megatek and oils tonight.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 6, 2012)

DC'ing now with hibiscus and marshmallow root tea, avg in my roots, avg mixed with SAA in my hair, AORM, oils mixed with agave and all topped off with millcreek keratin conditioner.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 7, 2012)

Jumping back into this game......its needed. And since I did a major trim on my hair, what better time!!!!!


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 7, 2012)

@halee j count me in!
My transitioning hair craves moisture like no other, so I definitely have to be on top of my DC game!


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 7, 2012)

Forgot to check in this week but I DC with Miss Key 10 en 1 overnight on Wednesday night


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 7, 2012)

For my DC, I spritzed a little of Claudie's Tea and covered it with MD Vanilla Repair and let it sit for a little over an hour.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 7, 2012)

Good morning!!! Cannot WAIT to deep condition this week!! I have heard so many rave reviews about Kenra moisturizing condish and since my daughter's coarse relaxed hair repels most conditioners I decided to give this a try. Ulta had a liter bottle for $15!!! Excitement to purchase and use!!!!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jul 7, 2012)

Dc'd with Mixed Chicks deep condish! Yummy!!


----------



## ronie (Jul 7, 2012)

sckri23 i have a couple of dc that  either did not work well with me or did nothing for me to continue use. Most of them are sealed and i have never used. PM me if you are interested in any of the following. Macadamia nut deep repair masque ( open used only once; i used up the first jar with no results have no idea why i bother opening the second one.), 2 bottle of AOGPB, one bottle each of AOWC and AOHR all unopen brand new, ordered from amazon, one unopen jar of Agadir moisture mask with keratin, proclaim intense hydrating masque 16 oz jar. The following are about half full: Alterna 10 masque ( first 2 jars were great, but the third one was horrible. Don't know if my hair got used to it or if i got an old product.) Although the product looked similar to my previous purchases, it didn't give me the same results. Bee mine Be-u-ti-ful deep conditioner, and Shea moisture deep treatment masque. I'm in NY so if you're from the area shipping shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 7, 2012)

will be dc'ing with SE mega moisture.  i might do a light protein treatment. (like leave it in for one minute before i shampoo)


----------



## Arian (Jul 7, 2012)

DC'd with AO Rosa Mosqueta. Twisted my hair and for today, I'm not impressed.

I think skipping the conditioning poo step after clarifying was a wrong move.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 7, 2012)

Just rinsed out my over night henna (henna, amla, brahmi, silk peptide and tea) with my bobeam rootz bar and trader joe's nourish spa  Now I'm DCing with a mix of Elucence, trader joe's nourish spa, GVP moisturizing conditioner, GVP conditioning balm, aphogee 2 minute keratin, and giovanni 50/50. I'm using my heat therapy wrap for about 2 hours  then I'll let it sit. I might even leave it all day. I have very low porosity hair and my hair repels everything after henna so I need to give my DC time to absorb into my strands.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 7, 2012)

Doing a pre-poo with CON argan condish, AVJ and Rice bran oil. Will protein tx with Joico K-pak on the relaxed ends and DC with ORS replenishing.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 7, 2012)

ronie said:
			
		

> sckri23 i have a couple of dc that  either did not work well with me or did nothing for me to continue use. Most of them are sealed and i have never used. PM me if you are interested in any of the following. Macadamia nut deep repair masque ( open used only once; i used up the first jar with no results have no idea why i bother opening the second one.), 2 bottle of AOGPB, one bottle each of AOWC and AOHR all unopen brand new, ordered from amazon, one unopen jar of Agadir moisture mask with keratin, proclaim intense hydrating masque 16 oz jar. The following are about half full: Alterna 10 masque ( first 2 jars were great, but the third one was horrible. Don't know if my hair got used to it or if i got an old product.) Although the product looked similar to my previous purchases, it didn't give me the same results. Bee mine Be-u-ti-ful deep conditioner, and Shea moisture deep treatment masque. I'm in NY so if you're from the area shipping shouldn't be too bad.



Those are some really good dcs have you tried clarifying? Or a lil protein to help your hair retain moisture


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm in

Deep conditioning now with lustrasilk shea butter and mango cholesterol.


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 7, 2012)

checking in. Im DCing right now with my ORS/jojoba/coconut/castor oil mix.


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 7, 2012)

halee_J I'm still in.


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 7, 2012)

DCing with Giovanni (Deeper Moisture Conditioner) under my full hood dryer.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 7, 2012)

Question:
Is Mane&Tail conditioner a stronger protein con than AO GPB???


----------



## cutenss (Jul 7, 2012)

Just WEN'd (pomegranate ) I am now DCing with Hydroquench Coconut Mango Repairing Mask.  I will rinse in a couple of hours and try some different techniques for a WNG.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jul 7, 2012)

halee_J- I would love to join!


----------



## ronie (Jul 7, 2012)

lamaria211, i was lucky to learn about clarifying very early when i started browsing through lhcf. Therefore, i always clarify the day of or at least a week before i try a new dc. The ones i mention were tried with heat, without heat, from 30mn to over 2 hours. Some with better results than others but nothing consistent or lasting over a couple of hours. SE megasilk dc is amazing on my hair. It makes my hair so soft that 2 days later i have to remind myself to moisturize and seal, kerastase masquintense is my baby daddy, lol. I am just speechless at how it makes even my damaged relaxed hair look and feel until next wash day. Thing is it's just dang expensive. Then there's my beloved ORS replenishing pack: strong, moisturized, shiny hair every single time. Those 3 never fail. I always have them handy when trying something new; in case i get tangled dry hair i just reach for one and problem fixed. That's why i don't bother with anything else anymore. I rotate those 3, sometimes mix 2 of them in 1 session. Maybe when my hair gets in healthy stable state i will revisit the other ones or play with new things, but until then i'm avoiding setbacks.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 7, 2012)

ronie said:
			
		

> lamaria211, i was lucky to learn about clarifying very early when i started browsing through lhcf. Therefore, i always clarify the day of or at least a week before i try a new dc. The ones i mention were tried with heat, without heat, from 30mn to over 2 hours. Some with better results than others but nothing consistent or lasting over a couple of hours. SE megasilk dc is amazing on my hair. It makes my hair so soft that 2 days later i have to remind myself to moisturize and seal, kerastase masquintense is my baby daddy, lol. I am just speechless at how it makes even my damaged relaxed hair look and feel until next wash day. Thing is it's just dang expensive. Then there's my beloved ORS replenishing pack: strong, moisturized, shiny hair every single time. Those 3 never fail. I always have them handy when trying something new; in case i get tangled dry hair i just reach for one and problem fixed. That's why i don't bother with anything else anymore. I rotate those 3, sometimes mix 2 of them in 1 session. Maybe when my hair gets in healthy stable state i will revisit the other ones or play with new things, but until then i'm avoiding setbacks.



Im a pj so I have every condish you mentioned or two of them lol I actually have better results now that I dont use poo. I clarified one last time a few months ago now I only use Cleansing conditioners. I noticed adding protein regularly helped my hair retain moisture as well. Im glad you liked the Kerastase I have 3 unopened jars that I plan on trying out sometime soon (when I finish up some of my other ones) that SE treatment is one of my favs! 
Maybe youll like One n Only Hydrating Hair Mask its great to. Or Kera Minerals Deep Conditioner Hth


----------



## ronie (Jul 7, 2012)

And for protein i was using joico k-pak deep penetrating reconstructor every other week. And it was great. I was afraid of getting a bad product from online sellers. And since i can only get the guarantee of a genuine product at an authorized salon, i had to drive around until i find one near my place. Not convenient. So i now rotate kerastase masque force architecte with kerastase age recharge every 2 weeks. Those i can order online through the kerastase website, and i get free samples with each purchase. I want to invest in that line for about 6 months since my hair seems to respond well to it. Then i will look into something cheaper to keep my hair healthy. Thanks for the advice though. You just reminded me that when i skip my protein treatment, my moisture retention just sucks. Now i get it.


----------



## ronie (Jul 7, 2012)

I have had my eyes on that one and only hydrating mask for the longest. Maybe i will pick one up at my next visit to sally. I will sure let you know how it goes.


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 7, 2012)

ronie said:
			
		

> sckri23 i have a couple of dc that  either did not work well with me or did nothing for me to continue use. Most of them are sealed and i have never used. PM me if you are interested in any of the following. Macadamia nut deep repair masque ( open used only once; i used up the first jar with no results have no idea why i bother opening the second one.), 2 bottle of AOGPB, one bottle each of AOWC and AOHR all unopen brand new, ordered from amazon, one unopen jar of Agadir moisture mask with keratin, proclaim intense hydrating masque 16 oz jar. The following are about half full: Alterna 10 masque ( first 2 jars were great, but the third one was horrible. Don't know if my hair got used to it or if i got an old product.) Although the product looked similar to my previous purchases, it didn't give me the same results. Bee mine Be-u-ti-ful deep conditioner, and Shea moisture deep treatment masque. I'm in NY so if you're from the area shipping shouldn't be too bad.



Im in nc but ima pm you after my vaca


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 7, 2012)

On dry hair Predeepoo  with Mizani moisture fuse mixed with EVCO,Eucalyptus oil,sunflower oil& honey Saran wrap under soft bonnet dryer 30-35 mins. This is the first time trying a Predeepoo and Saran wrap method. Under dryer right now 25 more mins to go..

Healthy hair is what I long 4


----------



## tiffers (Jul 7, 2012)

Steamed with IPN Lovin My Coils, hemp oil and honey, then used Hairitage Sprout after washing


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 7, 2012)

Simple DC with a rinse of hibiscus and marshmallow root tea and Millcreek Henna conditioner.


----------



## Americka (Jul 7, 2012)

Pre-DC'ed with HQS Coconut Mango, Silk Fusion 60 second Reconstructor, final DC w/ Skala Avocado...

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 8, 2012)

Did a DC of shea moisture anti-breakage, coconut milk, and some ayur powders


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 8, 2012)

I will DC tomorrow.  I should've done it today, but time got away from me and I don't want to go to sleep with a wet head.


----------



## Shana' (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm in...I will be using Crece Pelo mixed with honey, ORS replenishing con or Joico Revitaluxe Restorative Tmnt. I will dc overnight on dry hair 1x a week.


----------



## amwcah (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm DCing overnight with Joico K-Pak Moisturizing Treatment.  I prepooed with OEVCO, washed with CON Moisturizing Poo, and applied ApHogee Protein Treatment.  I relaxed on 7/3, so this is my after relaxer care routine.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm DC with Macadamia Deep Repair Masque right now.


----------



## Arian (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone ever use the Morrocanoil DC?

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 9, 2012)

DC after henna today with ORS Replenishing pack


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 9, 2012)

*Everyone's DC's sound so gooooood *



Did a 24 hour DC yesterday with CON AO Con + Queen Helene Cholesterol + Honey + Coconut/EVOO/Argan Oil.  Applied Hollywood Beauty AO Daily Con over the top this morning then rinsed.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 9, 2012)

I was going to DC today, but I'm just going to wait until Thursday since I cowashed yesterday and I don't feel like dealing with my hair again.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dry DCed with Curl Rehab and Agave Nectar for one hour.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jul 9, 2012)

DC'ED ON Sat with SSI Banana Brulee with heat cap and  QB Moringa Tree Cond Ghee for 30 min.  Then applied Suave Nat'l on top during the cool down for 15 mins. Then washed out.  Hair felt nice and soft.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Jul 9, 2012)

Just got finished DC with ORS Hair Mayo w heat for an hour (my hair needed protein and all is well now)


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 9, 2012)

dc'ing today with SE mega moisture!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2012)

My hair has missed water. DCing today with Deva Curl Heaven In Hair. Hopefully it will revive my hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 9, 2012)

Simple DC with tea and giovanni 50:50.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jul 9, 2012)

DCed on dry hair for 60 minutes under the dryer with Giovanni Nutrafix, glycerin, agave nectar, honeyquat and EVOO.


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 9, 2012)

Im DCing right now with my ORS mix because i just dyed my hair. Hopefully this prevents any breakage.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sunday I DCed under my steamer for 20 mins with rhassoul clay mixed with a marshmallow and burdock root tea + coconut milk


----------



## Americka (Jul 9, 2012)

DCing with Skala Shea butter masque while watching The Closer

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 9, 2012)

Doing an overnight DC with AO GPB


----------



## afrochique (Jul 9, 2012)

Overnight DC with Aphogee 2 min.


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 9, 2012)

I have an order that should be here tomorrow from sallys with some new DCs...cant wait to try them out.  My old faithful ORS Mayo and ORS Replenishing Conditioners are in there, but I also got Silk Elements Megasilk and One N Only Argan oil DC....another on the ground DC I want to try is Shea Moisture.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 10, 2012)

Will likely DC with HV Sitri tomorrow


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Checking in for the week. Yesterday I sat with elvoo and evco in my hair for a bit and then dc'ed with Greek yogurt,honey and more olive oil. Dried with. T shirt and then bummer with flax seed gel. I may dc again Friday.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 10, 2012)

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> I have an order that should be here tomorrow from sallys with some new DCs...cant wait to try them out.  My old faithful ORS Mayo and ORS Replenishing Conditioners are in there, but I also got Silk Elements Megasilk and One N Only Argan oil DC....another on the ground DC I want to try is Shea Moisture.



Which One n Only DC did you get the one in the tube or the jar?
I have the one in the jar its the hydrating mask


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 10, 2012)

This week's dc was AOHSR under plastic cap with no heat for a little over an hour


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am missing my deep conditioning. Its been a few days. School is kicking my butt!!! Two nights in a row doing homework until 2 am meeting deadlines. 

My hair is missing some TLC. Its only love is moisture and sealing but tomorrow some Kenra has my name on it!!


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jul 10, 2012)

Yesterday, I DCed on dry hair for 60 minutes with heat using Giovanni Nutrafix, glycerin, agave nectar, honequat and EVOO...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2012)

Deep Conditioned (Steamed) with: Afroveda Ashlii Amala


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 10, 2012)

Currently DCing with KeraPro. Will put on my bonnet dryer for 20 mins before I rinse it out. I'm feeling lazy today.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2012)

Steaming with Darcy Pumpkin Seed condish, honey, Curls Champagne & Caviar Elixir and castor oil.


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 11, 2012)

Doing a DC with SE Megasilk with olive oil mixed with 1tbs hibiscus powder, 1 tbs amla powder and evoo.  Heat cap for 30 mins and without heat for 30 mins


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm dry DCing with AO GPB at the moment. I will go under the steamer in a little while. Afterward, I'll use AO HSR, coconut oil, and castor, then steam with that too. My hair is in need of pampering.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 11, 2012)

Wanted to cowash, but figured I give my hair a little love prior to hoping in the shower. Currently sitting with my hair coated in coconut and olive oil and threw some shea mositure on top. Going to sit under this plastic cap for about an hour and then rinse.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 11, 2012)

Dcing tomorrow with Wen 613


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2012)

DCd for an hour with AO White Camellia. No baggy, no heat, no nothing. I was really lazy tonight


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dry DCed with AO HSR for one hour.


----------



## Americka (Jul 12, 2012)

DC'd yesterday with Skala Jaborandi masque


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 12, 2012)

DCing right now with my moisture mix for 30 w/ heat.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 12, 2012)

Was gonna DC 2nite but I chickened out. My NG is so much. I don't wanna deal with it 2day.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 12, 2012)

Shampooed and gave my hair a much needed DC with the last of Redken All Soft Heavy Cream.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 12, 2012)

Simple dc with my tea blend and giovanni 50:50


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 12, 2012)

Deep conditioned with ORS Replenishing pack after using Aphogee 2 min reconstructor


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 13, 2012)

After washing with CD Black Vanilla shampoo, I used Silk Dreams Mocha Silk for 15 minutes, rinsed, used Shi Naturals Tea Rinse, and then DC'd with Vanilla Silk for at least an hour with a plastic cap, no heat. Lovely!!


----------



## Shana' (Jul 13, 2012)

I did an overnight dc with AE garlic on my scalp and Crece Pelo mixed with warmed jojoba and argan oils on the length of my hair. I'll rinse it out at some point today....I'm being lazy


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Today I will be DCing with a mixture of Aussie 3 Min/ ORS Pak/ WGO under my heating cap for 30 mins.*


----------



## TeeSGee (Jul 13, 2012)

Did a Protein treatment and i'm currently dc'ing with Kerapro Restorative treatment on damp hair for 1 hr.


----------



## Arian (Jul 13, 2012)

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> After washing with CD Black Vanilla shampoo, I used Silk Dreams Mocha Silk for 15 minutes, rinsed, used Shi Naturals Tea Rinse, and then DC'd with Vanilla Silk for at least an hour with a plastic cap, no heat. Lovely!!



I used the Vanilla Silk with heat and it made my hair dry. I'm guessing that it is better w/o heat.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 13, 2012)

30 min DC with Salerm  wheat germ treatment added GSO,Sunfl oil.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2012)

DC'ed under my Wig at work today.  Used Hydroquench's Coconut Mango Rx.

Came home and through some Henna/Indigo on.  After I rinse this out, I'll Steam with the HQS Coconut Mango.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 13, 2012)

I just made a DC with Amla and water. I will leave his on for one hour and rinse then I will DC with a mix of conditioners. I created this mix last week and I'm going to use what's left with heat.


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 13, 2012)

Doing my over night DCing with Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner mixed with Sesame oil and Almond oil. In the morning I'll rinse it out and reload with Curls unleashed moisturizing conditioner and sit under my hooded dryer for an hour before my final rinse. I'll be 18 weeks post. My hair needs all the moisture it can get on this 24 week journey.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Jul 14, 2012)

Jeez got lost! Posted on wrong thread last week 

All hooded under drier 
10 mins - mtg mix 
mint shampoo 
colour rinse 5 mins 
30 mins hard Aphogee 
20 mins - vo5 frizzy hair + olive oil 
Colour condish 2 mins


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 14, 2012)

DCing right now with QH Cholesterol under heating cap for 45mins


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 14, 2012)

DCing now with my ORS mix and garlic powder.


----------



## Americka (Jul 14, 2012)

Rinsed with a tea mix that is covered by Skala Jaborandi. Will DC about 10 minutes.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 14, 2012)

I slept in my DC last night. Pure laziness is going to give me great hair!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 15, 2012)

Question: I want to do a protein treatment with an egg. Do you use the entire eggs : whites and yolk? I just want to do it previous to a mositure dc


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 15, 2012)

DCing for one hour with MJ's Super sweetback treatment.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 15, 2012)

Today is pamper my hair day again!! Lovely Ayurvedic tea rinse and deep conditioning with Keracare Humecto and olive oil may throw in some JBCO and honey.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2012)

DCing with Deva Curl Heaven In Hair. I love how it softens my hair. I misted my hair with water, then coated my hair. I took small sections, misted my hands with water and worked it into the section. Then I but a bit more on the section and smoothed it in. 

Now sitting under my heat cap for 45 minutes. I will mist my hair with water afterwards and work the conditioner into my strands a bit more before rinsing.


----------



## Arian (Jul 15, 2012)

Today, I'm going to DC with Joico Intense Hydrator with heat for 15 mins and w/o heat for the remainder to DC for a full hour. Need the hydrolyzed keratin for my porous strands.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 15, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Which One n Only DC did you get the one in the tube or the jar?
> I have the one in the jar its the hydrating mask


 
lamaria211 Sorry I just saw this  ...it is the one in the jar. Do you like it? I havent tried it yet. 

7/11--did a Aphogee 2 min keratin tx in the shower then used Silk Elements Mixed silk for 30 minutes under a heat cap and rinsed in cool water. That stuff made my hair feel like butter! I twisted my hair and it has been super moist since...I blame the twists, but now that I think about it, Ill bet te DC must have made a difference too.

I usually only DC once a week, but I think Ill do 1-2 times a week depending on time and my mood lol. Im gonna do it tonight or in the AM and try the One N Only argan oil hydrating mask this time.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 15, 2012)

Lesliec ive only tried a small amount on a little piece of my hair it felt great thou (slip and softness) im very anxious to try it on my whole head. Please give us a review as soon as you try yours


----------



## halee_J (Jul 15, 2012)

DCing with ORS replenishing, no heat. Coming up on 2hrs, not sure when I'm gonna rinse...


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dcing right now with Beautiful Textures under AOGPB and I think I might've found a new love.  I've been meaning to go under the heat cap for the past hour.....


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 16, 2012)

Did a quick 30 min yogurt dc. Plan to dc again overnight later this week.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 16, 2012)

Just rinsed out ORS replenishing after 8 hrs  hair feels bomb  This is the best my hair's felt so far since moving up north. I think I'll do this again next week, make it an o/n DC or something.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 16, 2012)

Simple DC yesterday with Tea spritz and giovanni 50:50.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't plan on it, but I slept overnight with Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie Aqua-immersion Creme Masque (Deep Moisture for Dry/Very Dry Hair) in my hair.







First time using it and I was amazed from the moment I put it on. The slip is incredible! My fingers just glided through my hair 

I bought it on a whim when I went into Ulta to purchase Joico's Moisture Recovery Conditioner since the liters are on sale this month.

I also purchased the Hydratherapie Conditioning Balm and cannot wait to use it; also purchased a liter size of the Detangling Solution and that worked great on my niece's hair. After 5 days, her hair still smells clean and her ends look and feel super-moisturized.

I do plan on purchasing more from this line


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ladies hello I have a question???
I would like to use an Avocado to DC what should I mix it with? And its a moisture treatment right not protein?? TIA


----------



## Course24 (Jul 16, 2012)

Couldn't find the Part III link last week (dingy me). I did however, DC w/kanechom Karite Butter for 1hr. Tomorrow I will do a cassia treatment along with S&D to keep major splits at bay.


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 16, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> @Lesliec ive only tried a small amount on a little piece of my hair it felt great thou (slip and softness) im very anxious to try it on my whole head. Please give us a review as soon as you try yours


 
@lamaria211 The one n only argan mask is NICE...love it--the scent, the consistency, the slip, the softness...definitely a keeper!



halee_J said:


> DCing with ORS replenishing, no heat. Coming up on 2hrs, not sure when I'm gonna rinse...


 
@halee_J ORS Replenishing is probably the only hair product Ive consistently used for several years. Such a solid DC with the perfect moisture/protein balance. I just restocked with a big bottle of it. I had been buying the packs bc I have been greedy and not wanting to buy the big bottle bc I wanted to spend the money on something new I havent tried. Cant ever go wrong with old faithful and Ill always have it on hand 



Forever in Bloom said:


> I didn't plan on it, but I slept overnight with Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie Aqua-immersion Creme Masque (Deep Moisture for Dry/Very Dry Hair) in my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Forever in Bloom
That looks yummmmy! Are you relaxed or natural?



My name is Leslie and Im a DC whore lol.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 16, 2012)

Leslie_C It really is a great DC, I've tried many others but this is the only one I've consistently used for nearly 4 years now. Perfectly balanced, fantastic slip  -although the slip was even better before the formula change but still pretty good. I love that it works well without heat. I buy the big bottles too, wish they came in gallon sizes I go through tht stuff pretty quickly. 

Have you tried the Cream of Nature Argan oil conditioner? I find its similar to ORS


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 16, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> @lamaria211 The one n only argan mask is NICE...love it--the scent, the consistency, the slip, the softness...definitely a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiya Leslie_C 

I'm all natural - going on 5 years, so I've tried my share of dc's. Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm is the only "DC" I have tried that continually impresses me. Now I have two good dc's to choose from 

This is what I deal with on a week to week basis






 from last year, but I don't take pics of my hair that much anymore 






 i'm working on the rolls 

My hair is a little longer now (last pic was taken 1/2/12), but I still treat my hair the same way - washing/combing in sections, deep conditioning, and protective styling like a maniac.

This was _way_ more than you asked before, but I thought I'd share... a good dc makes my hair so much easier to work with.


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 16, 2012)

halee_J said:


> @Leslie_C It really is a great DC, I've tried many others but this is the only one I've consistently used for nearly 4 years now. Perfectly balanced, fantastic slip -although the slip was even better before the formula change but still pretty good. I love that it works well without heat. I buy the big bottles too, wish they came in gallon sizes I go through tht stuff pretty quickly.
> 
> Have you tried the Cream of Nature Argan oil conditioner? I find its similar to ORS


 
halee_J no I havent tried te CON Argan oil conditioner, but I sure will when I get a chance because I LOVE the CON argan oil shampoo!



Forever in Bloom said:


> Hiya @Leslie_C
> 
> I'm all natural - going on 5 years, so I've tried my share of dc's. Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm is the only "DC" I have tried that continually impresses me. Now I have two good dc's to choose from
> 
> ...


 
Forever in Bloom O M G hair porn lol! Your hair is drool worthy! You should have never posted that, now Im going to be stalking you down with a million questions bahahaha.  Do you have a fotki or blog or anything? I love your hair! The texture, the shine, the fullness, the length.... 

Is that joico balm part of the liter sale or is that a thick one in a jar? What about the regular moisture recovery? Is it good too? I bought some AG fast food and AG recoil as part of the sale...but Ive been debating on trying kenra moisturizing or joico moisture recovery as well. Im so obsessed with conditioners...its ridiculous...I have to smuggle them in the house to avoid the side eye from the hubby lol.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 16, 2012)

Simple DC today with my DC blend of tea's and AORM.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello everyone. Im a newbie here but i would love to join this challenge @halee j. I plan to wash and dc tomorrow for a couple of hours with either AOHSR or AOWC.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome to the challenge sexypebbly


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 16, 2012)

DcC with Mizani moisturefuse 45 mins.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh yea. Im also gonna prepoo overnight with a suave conditioner with honey, olive, coconut and some other oils i have.


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 16, 2012)

DC with ORS Replenishing pack with heat for 30 mins after Aphogee 2 min reconstruct for 5 mins with heat


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 17, 2012)

Deep conditioning right now with AOHSR under heat cap


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 17, 2012)

Simple DC with Tea blend of hibiscus, marshmallow root, rosemary, fenugreek and burdock to dampen dry hair and giovanni 50:50.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 17, 2012)

Deep conditioning with AO GBP,egg and some oils. Hoping for stronger hair


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 17, 2012)

Sunday I rinsed w/ Aph. 2min, then I DC with AOHSR and a few drops of oil.......I am determined to DC 2X weekly.....so i will DC again tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2012)

Under the Steamer with: Naturelle Grow's Intensive Deep Conditioner


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 17, 2012)

I deep conditioned with the egg AO Gbp and I feel like my hair is back in the fight. I had very little shedding and only slight breakage. I slept in a bun with no scarf for three consecutive days, so I was ready for a fight. Luckily my hair feels stronger and manageable. I have to remember to protein more often and break my scarf for nights out.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 18, 2012)

Cant sleep so I decided to do an overnight DC on dry hair with QH Cholesterol, honey and JBCO. Ill rinse first thing in the am, 613 mist and seal


----------



## Americka (Jul 18, 2012)

I pre-deep poo'd with Silk Fusion reconstructor. I did a final DC w/Skala Shea Butter with a tea rinse underneath.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jul 18, 2012)

I DC'd tonight with a packet of Silk Elements Mega Moisturizing Condish. Not one of my usuals, but I wanted to use up a packet. My hair feels soft though.


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 18, 2012)

Did a DC on Sunday with ORS hair mayo with some hibiscus powder. Left in 2 hrs no heat. Did an overnight dc last night with aohsr sealed with jbco


----------



## Jewel08 (Jul 18, 2012)

Count me in! I plan to d/c 2x a week and wear a protective style.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 18, 2012)

DC'ed for 30 minutes with AO GPB.


----------



## Arian (Jul 18, 2012)

Deep conditioned overnight with Proclaim Argan Oil Hydrating Masque.

Will deep condition again on Sunday with Rosa Mosqueta mixed with oils.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 18, 2012)

Dc yesterday  30 mins with Affirm 5 in 1.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 18, 2012)

DC under the dryer for 30 minutes with Miss Key 10en1 and EVOO


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

DCing with Nubian Heritages Growth and Strength treatment for 35 minutes - no heat.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 18, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> DCing with Nubian Heritages Growth and Strength treatment for 35 minutes - no heat.



Please let me know how you like it


----------



## afrochique (Jul 18, 2012)

Overnight DC with Mane and Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## amwcah (Jul 18, 2012)

DCed tonight with ORS Replenishing CON


----------



## Americka (Jul 18, 2012)

DC'd with Skala Shea Butter masque


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

[USER=155092 said:
			
		

> lamaria211[/USER];16430699]Please let me know how you like it


 
I think I like it. It softens my hair up even without heat. And when I rinsed my hair felt soft and smooth. A lot of times after a DC my hair feels rough. 

I used the DevaCare One as a cowash after it and my hair came fairly decent. Decent is good for me


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 19, 2012)

Co-washed with Organix Coconut conditioner then deep cond with CON Argan Oil cond under the dryer. Hair felt so lush. M & S for bunning this morning.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm doing a pre poo on dry hair with Giovonni SAS while I get some laudry and cleaning done, then clarify and DC with AE for 30 min.

ETA: I ended up shapooing with Joico kpak and DC with Joico K-pak DP  my hair was so soft from the SAS I needed a little protein. My hair aor drying roght now and it feels dooo darn good.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 19, 2012)

I did a prepoo with It's Perfectly Naturals Mustard Seed & Palm Oil Treatment, washed, and DC'd with Black Vanilla Smoothie


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 19, 2012)

checking in, i DC this week with my ORS mix.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dcing under a hooded dryer right now hoping that the power doesn't cut my DC time short.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 19, 2012)

Prepping for tomorrows DC.....
WGO/EVCO on scalp and down strands.

See you ladies tomorrow for the rest of the session.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 20, 2012)

Dc'd with HQ mango coconut


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 20, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Prepping for tomorrows DC.....
> WGO/EVCO on scalp and down strands.
> 
> See you ladies tomorrow for the rest of the session.



Today I am doing a dry DCing with a mixture of Aussie 3 Min/ ORS Pak/ WGO under my heating cap for a few hours off and on.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 20, 2012)

Doing a delightfully delicious DC:
SAA and avg on dry hair
Tea spritz on my scalp and strands
Giovanni 50:50
Oil blend and agave
Will steam it in shortly....


----------



## TeeSGee (Jul 20, 2012)

Dc'd on damp hair for 1 hr using Deep Repair Masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2012)

DC'ed with: Hydroquench Systems Coconut Mango Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> I did a prepoo with *It's Perfectly Naturals Mustard Seed & Palm Oil Treatment,* washed, and DC'd with Black Vanilla Smoothie


 

Brownie518  What was this like?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  What was this like?



IDareT'sHair

I used it as a prepoo (no surprise, right?). I left it on with a plastic cap for over an hour. It rinsed easily and my hair felt good, nice and strong and silky, too.  The texture is almost like Pura Smoothie. Thick and whipped.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 20, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Today I am doing a dry DCing with a mixture of Aussie 3 Min/ ORS Pak/ WGO under my heating cap for a few hours off and on.


 
Hello. Its kinda funny but your time since your last relaxer is about the same time as my last relaxer Keep up the good work


----------



## Jewel08 (Jul 20, 2012)

Deep conditioning and seal with almond oil over dry hair and cowash in the am!


----------



## Americka (Jul 20, 2012)

DC'd with Skala Goat Milk masque


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 20, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Today I am doing a dry DCing with a mixture of Aussie 3 Min/ ORS Pak/ WGO under my heating cap for a few hours off and on.



Its been on going on 5 hours, about to wash this out.



sexypebbly said:


> Hello. Its kinda funny but your time since your last relaxer is about the same time as my last relaxer Keep up the good work



sexypebbly, are you transitioning?


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 20, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Its been on going on 5 hours, about to wash this out.
> 
> 
> 
> @sexypebbly, are you transitioning?


 
Yes i am. I really want to see what my natural hair looks like. Had a relaxer since i could remember so i think the change up is good for me. Are you transitioning or doing a long term stretch?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 21, 2012)

This early morning I'm dry DC after a lovely scalp massage with LaPlancha, which was layered over Dabur Vatika oil. This will sit for a few hours while I get some work done and then I'll get under the dryer for at least 20 minutes before rinsing out. 

I'll also be DC more often trying to get this of some products so every 2 days I'll be altering btwn moisture and protein. Hopefully my NG and ends will love it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 21, 2012)

After I rinse out my Hair One ill be DCing with the last of my QH Cholesterol, Aphogee 2min, honey and oils with heat 30+mins


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 21, 2012)

DCing for 1-2 hours with Marie Dean Papaya/Mango Conditioner. It smells nice.


----------



## Arian (Jul 21, 2012)

Going to DC today with SD Vanilla Silk for an hr.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 21, 2012)

Pre-deep pooing with Kenra conditioner, honey, olive oil and AVJ.   Going to deep condition with CON Intensive conditioning treatment under the dryer for about 30 minutes and on to a luscious rollerset! 

To MBL and beyond!!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 21, 2012)

Currently, DC'ng on dry hair with Aussie 3 minute miracle moist deep conditioner.  I'll be washing later and using MNO Deep Repair Masque.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 21, 2012)

Washed with Trader Joe's nourish shampoo. My scalp has been itching lately which is unusual for me so I thought a good cleaning was in order. I now have on AO GPB, Giovanni Reconstructor, the last of my moisture mix and some protein neutral color filler in my hair with a plastic cap for the next couple of hours.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sitting under my cap with QH cholesterol, aphogee 2min, honey and africas best herbal oil


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 21, 2012)

DC  under dryer right now for 30 mins with Redken All Soft, a little bit of Silicon Mix and Grapeseed oil


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm going to pre-poo with alter ego. then DC with AOHSR mixed with honey and hemp oil


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 21, 2012)

Dc-ed overnight by accident but it turned out great


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 21, 2012)

Deep conditoning with yogurt,honey and olive oil for about an hour. I don't know what I thought I was protein sensitive... My hair is loving this protein infusion.


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 21, 2012)

DCing with ApHogee Keratin 2 minute reconstructor for 4 hours. After that I am DCing with Curls unleashed covered with a plastic cap sitting under my heating bonet for 30 minutes.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hairroots said:
			
		

> DCing with ApHogee Keratin 2 minute reconstructor for 4 hours. After that I am DCing with Curls unleashed covered with a plastic cap sitting under my heating bonet for 30 minutes.



Are you natural or relaxed. Cause that aphogee just left my hair hard and I only used a small amount mixed with a moisturizing DC, honey and oil;(


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 21, 2012)

That darn LaPlancha DC was really good this go round! I really like DC on dry hair for hours on end then sitting under the dryer for 20-30minutes before rinsing.


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 21, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Are you natural or relaxed. Cause that aphogee just left my hair hard and I only used a small amount mixed with a moisturizing DC, honey and oil;(



lamaria211. That's really weird. It let my hair soft. I also deep conditioned right after with curls unleashed. I'm relaxed. It might of been the honey you used. Honey is sticky.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hairroots said:
			
		

> lamaria211. That's really weird. It let my hair soft. I also deep conditioned right after with curls unleashed. I'm relaxed. It might of been the honey you used. Honey is sticky.



Thanks for the response ill try it again minus the food


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 21, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Thanks for the response ill try it again minus the food


lamaria211. Let me know how it works out for you. Good luck!


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jul 22, 2012)

DC'd tonight with my protein- ceramide mix. 45 minutes under heat cap.


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 22, 2012)

Doing a dry DC right now with QH Cholesterol + CON AO + WGO.  30 mins first, then 1hr under heat cap, then another 30 mins to cool down before rinsing out.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jul 22, 2012)

Just got back from vacation and got my DC *ON!*

I DCed on Monday, July 16th on dry hair, with heat for 60 minutes using Giovanni Nutrafix, agave nectar and EVOO.

On Wednesday, July 18th, I DCed on dry hair for at least 3 hours, no heat, using Giovanni Nutrafix straight up, no chaser, LOL!

On Friday, July 20th, I DCed on dry hair for at least 3 hours, no heat using Giovanni Nutrafix, uncut!

And on Monday, July 23rd, I plan to DC on dry hair, heat for 60 minutes, using Giovanni Nutrafix, agave nectar and EVOO.

For my vacay, I wore my hair in a phony puff/bun and kept my ends moisturized and sealed with Nutrafix and Blue Magic Coconut Grease.  I made sure my elastic was extra greasy, too, LOL!  My ends are great and I'm seriously thinking that wet-bunning may be the way to get to APL by the end of the year!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 22, 2012)

DCing with ORS replenishing with a black and chamomile tea rinse underneath. Will leave on for a couple hrs, no heat...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 22, 2012)

Fell asleep with Marie Dean Peach Honey Syrup DC  with a little ceramide mix under a plastic cap. About 2 hours later, rinsed and it was so silky and nicely detangled.


----------



## Americka (Jul 22, 2012)

DC'd with HQS Coco Mango


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2012)

DCing with AO White Camellia. Probably baggied for an hour no heat. Now sitting under my heat cap for 30 minutes. Will cowash with Deva Care One and then use Deva Curl One and Shea Moisture Smoothie as my leave-ins and twist it up.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 22, 2012)

sexypebbly said:


> Yes i am. I really want to see what my natural hair looks like. Had a relaxer since i could remember so i think the change up is good for me. Are you transitioning or doing a long term stretch?



sexypebbly
Transitioning..... 



KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Pre-deep pooing with Kenra conditioner, honey, olive oil and AVJ.   Going to deep condition with *CON Intensive conditioning treatment* under the dryer for about 30 minutes and on to a luscious rollerset!
> 
> To MBL and beyond!!



KaramelDiva1978, is this good? I wanna go back basic with my DCs, I just ask for them to be good 




xu93texas said:


> Currently, DC'ng on dry hair with *Aussie 3 minute miracle moist deep conditioner*.  I'll be washing later and using MNO Deep Repair Masque.



xu93texas, I love this stuff. Its a staple!


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 23, 2012)

Gonna prepoo overnight with ORS hair mayo and honey.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Jul 23, 2012)

All bagged under drier 
20 mins - mtg mix 
mint shampoo 
 5 mins colour rinse 
30 mins Henna wax original + olive oil
30 mins - Aussie Miracle Moist Conditioner  + olive oil 
2 mins Colour condish  
10 mins john frieda glaze clear shine


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 23, 2012)

DC length of ponytail with Joico Deep Penetrating Reconstructor and will follow up with LaPlancha under the dryer for 20 minutes.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jul 23, 2012)

I tried Deva Curl Heaven in Hair...why does it smell like furniture cleaner??? Yuck!! Now on Mixed Chicks. I haven't been able to find a DC I love more than Joico MRB!


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 23, 2012)

Diva_Esq said:
			
		

> I tried Deva Curl Heaven in Hair...why does it smell like furniture cleaner??? Yuck!! Now on Mixed Chicks. I haven't been able to find a DC I love more than Joico MRB!



Have u tried KBB Luscious Mask and Darcy Pumkin con?


----------



## McBrides3 (Jul 23, 2012)

I will deep condition my hair once a week with heat for 30 mins cannot wait to start the challenge !


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 23, 2012)

Clarified with ORS aloe shampoo then deep conditioned with AO White Camellia and coconut oil.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to DDDC McBrides3  what DC's are you using?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 23, 2012)

Deep conditioning over night with Vanilla Silk after a protein treatment


----------



## McBrides3 (Jul 23, 2012)

halee_J said:


> Welcome to DDDC McBrides3  what DC's are you using?



I will be deep conditioning everytime I wash with: Wheat Germ Conditioner, Garlic Hot Oil Treatment, and my Silcon Mix conditioner. I cant wait to see how much moisture and length I obtain. I will deep conditioning with my hair steamer.  This is where I am starting at


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 23, 2012)

On Sunday I steamed for 30 mins with a alma and brahmi paste mixed with a marshmallow, burdock root and slippery elm tea. Hair felt so soft, springy and moisturized.

I haven't done an ayurvedic paste in a while, it was LOVELY!


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 24, 2012)

DC'ed for 2 hours with Jessicurl DC Treatment and garlic oil.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Jul 24, 2012)

Did an overnight DC with CoN Moisture Extreme


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 24, 2012)

DC ING with my honey child Molasses conditioner. I ll keep it on 35 mins no heat.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jul 24, 2012)

Yesterday, I DCed on dry hair with heat for 60 minutes using Giovanni Nutrafix, agave nectar and EVOO.

I followed up by wet bunning my hair.  I put a little more Nutrafix throughout my hair and ends, slathered Blue Magic Coconut Grease on my ends and elastic and covered my bun with a phony-bun.

Wet bunning is really doing the most for my hair!


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 24, 2012)

DC/steamed with AOHSR


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 24, 2012)

DCd with HQ peppermint dc


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2012)

DC'ed with Afroveda's Ashlii Amala


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 24, 2012)

Was away on vacation for a week and my hair regi was horrible.  Now cleansing and will do an overnight henna conditioning treatment.  My strands are in so much need of some TLC!!


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 24, 2012)

Simple dry dc with my tea blend and AORM.


----------



## Americka (Jul 24, 2012)

DC'd with Aussi 3 Minute Miracle


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 25, 2012)

Washed out the henna this morning and now doing a serious moisturizing DC with aohsr, honey, evoo, and jbco. Been sitting with this under a plastic cap and my scarf (turban style) while running the streets. Will wash out when I get home later this afternoon.


----------



## Americka (Jul 25, 2012)

DC'ing with Skala Avocado


----------



## TeeSGee (Jul 26, 2012)

DC on dry hair using Macadamia Deep Repair Masque for 1 hr.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 26, 2012)

So yesterday around 5:30 am I did a dry DC on my ponytail length again with this packet of Ion Effective Treatment I had hanging around since last year came free at Sallys during a card renewal or something. Anyway, who would have thought that little packet would be so great! I just rinsed it out then applied HE HH for 10 minutes to my whole head and cowashef. Talk about a soft and strong moisturized hair! I'm supposed to be using up my stash not falling in love with new products to add to it, I need the full size bottle now.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 26, 2012)

I wanna join!!! I DC once a week with ORS Replenishing Conditioner. After I finish this bottle, I'm going start rotating between Giovanni 50/50 and AOGPB(?). I'm prepooing right now with my coconut, castor, jojoba oil mix, afterwards, I'll shampoo with suave professionals almond and Shea butter moisturizing shampoo and DC with ORS replenishing conditioner for a few hours without heat


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 26, 2012)

Yesterday I prepood with EVCO/honey mix, washed, and did an Aphoghee 2 minute keratin tx followed by 45 min DC under my heat cap with One N Only Argan Oil Mask. Then I put my hair in twists and hope to keep these for a week or so.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 26, 2012)

Hiya healthy2008  welcome! I see you like ORS replenishing too. That stuff is my errythang


----------



## IronButterfly (Jul 26, 2012)

Doing an overnight DC with Mustard & Red Palm Oil Deep Treatment on freshly washed hair.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 26, 2012)

halee_J said:
			
		

> Hiya healthy2008  welcome! I see you like ORS replenishing too. That stuff is my errythang



Yes! It's been a staple for me for such a long time


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 26, 2012)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> So yesterday around 5:30 am I did a dry DC on my ponytail length again with this packet of Ion Effective Treatment I had hanging around since last year came free at Sallys during a card renewal or something. Anyway, who would have thought that little packet would be so great! I just rinsed it out then applied HE HH for 10 minutes to my whole head and cowashef. Talk about a soft and strong moisturized hair! *I'm supposed to be using up my stash not falling in love with new products to add to it, I need the full size bottle now*.



~*~ShopAholic~*~
Add it to the wish list, dont you go out buying stuff LOL.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 26, 2012)

I am about to start the wash session, about to apply EVCO/WGO/JBCO to my scalp and leave it on overnight. See you ladies in the morning!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2012)

IronButterfly said:


> *Doing an overnight DC with Mustard & Red Palm Oil Deep Treatment on freshly washed hair.*


 
IronButterfly  Give me a brief review of this. Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2012)

DC'ing (Steaming) with Marie Dean


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 27, 2012)

halee_J said:


> Hiya @healthy2008  welcome! I see you like ORS replenishing too. That stuff is my errythang


 

halee_J  me and ORS Replenishing mask are married by common law, but the relationship got a little stale and my eyes were wandering. I started to think the grass may be greener on the other side.  I was sadly mistaken and havent found anything that beats it, or at least anything available on the ground.  We are reconciling and about to renew our vows and go on a second honeymonon.  I dont know why I was led astray from my old faithful, when I was relaxed/texlaxed using that conditioner only, my hair grew the longest its ever been as an adult.  I just restocked my liter bottle and will alternate with my other stash until I use i up, but this will be my main conditioner. It gives the perfect combo of strength and softness. I will ever doubt its abilities again lol.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 27, 2012)

Tomorrows wash/DC day yaaay I get to try out a new DC. Im still not sure which one but I got time


----------



## mschristine (Jul 27, 2012)

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> halee_J  me and ORS Replenishing mask are married by common law, but the relationship got a little stale and my eyes were wandering. I started to think the grass may be greener on the other side.  I was sadly mistaken and havent found anything that beats it, or at least anything available on the ground.  We are reconciling and about to renew our vows and go on a second honeymonon.  I dont know why I was led astray from my old faithful, when I was relaxed/texlaxed using that conditioner only, my hair grew the longest its ever been as an adult.  I just restocked my liter bottle and will alternate with my other stash until I use i up, but this will be my main conditioner. It gives the perfect combo of strength and softness. I will ever doubt its abilities again lol.



Have you tried any of the new DCs ORS put out? I'm thinking about trying the hair repair with the Banana in it or the new masque they have out


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 27, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> ~*~ShopAholic~*~
> Add it to the wish list, dont you go out buying stuff LOL.



LMBO because this 15% off Sallys coupon is calling my name. 

Note to self: use coupon on new nail polish and nail stuff only. Lol


----------



## halee_J (Jul 27, 2012)

Leslie_C  lol you two having reconciled, I'm glad he took you back  I just wish they would maybe change the scent, I've grown tired of that faint psuedo-orangey scent. Lemme not talk too hard 'cause they might change the scent _and_ the formulation while the're at it, you know how these companies do


----------



## halee_J (Jul 27, 2012)

healthy2008 Is the hair repair one in the packets? I've been eyeing the hair repair for a minute now, that is leona2025's baby I haven't seen it in stores or online. I'm afraid to try it though, in case I fall in love and can't restock when I need to. I can't deal with that emotional turmoil! As for the masque, yeah I may pick that one up soon, like today


----------



## mschristine (Jul 27, 2012)

halee_J said:
			
		

> healthy2008 Is the hair repair one in the packets? I've been eyeing the hair repair for a minute now, that is leona2025's baby I haven't seen it in stores or online. I'm afraid to try it though, in case I fall in love and can't restock when I need to. I can't deal with that emotional turmoil! As for the masque, yeah I may pick that one up soon, like today



Yeah, that's the one. I want to try it but I'm not sure if my Sallys carry it. Last time i was in there, I was on a mission to get some new relaxer brushes and didn't pay attention to anything else.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jul 27, 2012)

DCing tomorrow on dry hair with heat for 30 minutes using Doo Gro Mega Thick Reconstructor, agave nectar and EVOO.  Will apply some Nature's Gate Aloe Condish and let my hair airdry in 4 sections overnight...

On Sunday, I'll DC on dry hair with heat for 30 minutes using a mixture of Giovanni Nutrafix, Nature's Gate Aloe Condish, agave nectar and EVOO.  

After I detangle and rinse, I'll apply some Nature's Gate Aloe Condish throughout my hair (especially on the ends), seal *HEAVILY *with Blue Magic Coconut Oil Grease on the ends and on the elastic, put my hair in bun, slick down the front with EcoStyler Olive Oil Gel and wear a scarf to "set" the waves.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jul 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IronButterfly  Give me a brief review of this. Thanks


IDareT'sHair
Nothing special!  Brief enough...?

BUT having said that, my hair is fairly soft and takes moisture very well, and as such, only products like SD Vanilla Silk will produce any discernible affect.

The product is light weight and lightly scented.  AND very yellow!

Considering the product fell short of the 4oz container (compared to BASK 4 oz samples which fill up the entire jar and, side by side weight comparisons, also weigh more) and the absence of any wow factor, this product goes in the "never again" bin.

We'll see if it lives up to its claim of reducing shedding....


----------



## leona2025 (Jul 27, 2012)

halee_J said:


> @healthy2008 Is the hair repair one in the packets? I've been eyeing the hair repair for a minute now, that is @leona2025's baby I haven't seen it in stores or online. I'm afraid to try it though, in case I fall in love and can't restock when I need to. I can't deal with that emotional turmoil! As for the masque, yeah I may pick that one up soon, like today



halee_J Yes that is my baby. I've been feeling like a crack head hunting in every bss asking if they have and when will they be getting in another shipment. I have about 10 packs right now and I can squeeze 2 uses out of each pack. I think I've found a place to get it regularly. I cleaned this bss out and when I went back they had already restocked. I'm going to check to see today.

I haven't tried the new mask. I want to, but ORS did me dirty and NEVER sent out my samples or responded to my second email. I love their Aloe shampoo too. They are making it really hard for me to stay with them.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 27, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I am about to start the wash session, about to apply EVCO/WGO/JBCO to my scalp and leave it on overnight. See you ladies in the morning!



After my wash I applied Nexxus Emergencee for 15 mins under heating cap
DCed with a mixture of ApHogee 2 min, Aussie 3 Min, and WGO.

See you ladies nxt Friday!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 27, 2012)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> LMBO because this 15% off Sallys coupon is calling my name.
> 
> Note to self: use coupon on new nail polish and nail stuff only. Lol



~*~ShopAholic~*~
LOL, imma be watching you.



JulietWhiskey said:


> DCing tomorrow on dry hair with heat for 30 minutes using Doo Gro Mega Thick Reconstructor, agave nectar and EVOO.  Will apply some Nature's Gate Aloe Condish and let my hair airdry in 4 sections overnight...
> 
> On Sunday, I'll DC on dry hair with heat for 30 minutes using a mixture of Giovanni Nutrafix, Nature's Gate Aloe Condish, agave nectar and EVOO.
> 
> After I detangle and rinse, I'll apply some Nature's Gate Aloe Condish throughout my hair (especially on the ends), seal *HEAVILY *with Blue Magic Coconut Oil Grease on the ends and on the elastic, put my hair in bun, slick down the front with EcoStyler Olive Oil Gel and wear a scarf to "set" the waves.



JulietWhiskey
How often do you DC?



leona2025 said:


> halee_J Yes that is my baby. I've been feeling like a crack head hunting in every bss asking if they have and when will they be getting in another shipment. I have about 10 packs right now and I can squeeze 2 uses out of each pack. I think I've found a place to get it regularly. I cleaned this bss out and when I went back they had already restocked. I'm going to check to see today.
> 
> I haven't tried the new mask. I want to, but ORS did me dirty and NEVER sent out my samples or responded to my second email. I love their Aloe shampoo too. They are making it really hard for me to stay with them.



leona2025

Does him smell like nanas too? I love Bananas.


----------



## leona2025 (Jul 27, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @~*~ShopAholic~*~
> LOL, imma be watching you.
> 
> 
> ...


ZebraPrintLover Yes it has a strong banana smell, but once you rinse it out it's only light, but you can smell it still. My leave-ins can over power the scent.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 27, 2012)

leona2025 said:


> ZebraPrintLover Yes it has a strong banana smell, but once you rinse it out it's only light, but you can smell it still. My leave-ins can over power the scent.



leona2025
 I will be looking for lil daddy whenever I get a chance to rid around the city. Pssttt aint you from Houston?


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jul 27, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover

I DC every week religiously although I want to try and start shooting for 2x a week starting next Wednesday.

During my most recent vacay, I had the luxury of DCing every other day and my hair was *SOOOO* happy!  And while I don't do a protein treatment often, I think I may begin doing them about every 4-6 weeks since my hair is fine and prone to breakage.


----------



## afrochique (Jul 27, 2012)

Washed my hair and DCd with ORS Hair Mayo. Rinsed and used HE HH for 10 min.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 27, 2012)

JulietWhiskey said:


> ZebraPrintLover
> 
> I DC every week religiously although I want to try and start shooting for 2x a week starting next Wednesday.
> 
> During my most recent vacay, I had the luxury of DCing every other day and my hair was *SOOOO* happy!  And while I don't do a protein treatment often, I think I may begin doing them about every 4-6 weeks since my hair is fine and prone to breakage.



Oh just asking cause I seen you did one and about to do another, I though you were hitting them every other day or something.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jul 27, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Oh just asking cause I seen you did one and about to do another, *I though you were hitting them every other day or something.*


 

Ain't nobody got time for all that !

Usually, I just use the Nutrafix and be done with it but since the Doo Gro Mega Thick has keratin and I would consider it to be a moderate protein treatment, I want to follow it up with something more moisturizing to keep it balanced...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 27, 2012)

DC'd with Black Vanilla Smoothie. I finished that 16oz and had to use a little Vanilla Repair to make up. 

I picked up a packet of that Banana ORS Hair Repair cuz ya'll keep talking about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2012)

IronButterfly

I have an 8 ounce of this Product, so thanks for the review.  Good to know.

And you're right, it is very Mustard-y Yellow.


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 27, 2012)

Just DC'ed with Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque. Best ever! My hair combed out like spreading butter on bread.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 27, 2012)

Gonna dry DC with AOWC for about 15min, first time im doin that,  then wash with silk dreams go moist shampoo followed by ion keratin smoothing masque the deep condition overnight with silk dreams vanilla silk


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 27, 2012)

Tonight im predeepooing with EVOCO, JBCO, honey and a lil B&B Creme de Coco condish. Will wash and DC with heat tomorrow


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yall make me wanna DC again. Let me get outta here!


----------



## Arewa Girl (Jul 28, 2012)

Skala leave-in conditioner slathered overnight

All bagged under drier 
20 mins - mtg mix 
vatika moisturising shampoo
5 mins john frieda glaze clear shine
5 mins colour rinse [not under dryer]
30 mins keratin protein conditioner+ olive oil
30 mins - HE Hello hydration + almond oil 
2 mins Colour conditioner [not under dryer]


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 28, 2012)

Did a DC with Mega tex, deity deep conditioner, Giovanni reconstructor, Aubrey organics green/blue algae, and aphogee 2 minute conditioner. I didn't mean to sleep in it but it got late and I got tired.  Oh well.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jul 28, 2012)

Arewa Girl said:


> Skala leave-in conditioner slathered overnight
> 
> All bagged under drier
> 20 mins - mtg mix
> ...


 
OoooH, I hadn't thought about using the Skala leave-in as a DC! I need to try this


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jul 28, 2012)

Can I join in? I'm DCing every 10 -14 days with any one of these DCs:

SD Vanilla Silk 
SD Shea What
Pura Chocolate Hair Smoothie
Jessicurl Weekly Deep
KB Luscious Hair Mask


----------



## halee_J (Jul 28, 2012)

You sure can jayjaycurlz welcome!  I've been eyeing that SD vanilla silk forevvveerr I've been on a pj streak of late I may scoop that up. How do you use it? on wet or dry hair? do you use heat?


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 28, 2012)

Did an overnight prepoo with Amla oil, washed with ORS Creamy Aloe and ACV mix, currently DC with Redken All Soft and Black Tea Rinse


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 28, 2012)

DCd to day for 2hrs 30mins w/heat with BWC Moisture plus condish


----------



## amwcah (Jul 29, 2012)

DCed with ORS Replenishing Conditioner tonight


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2012)

I DCd with AO Blue Chamomile. I really like it as a DC  I usually cowash after I DC but I may try using it as DC and then just putting in my leave-in. I like this even better than AO White Camellia.


----------



## Arian (Jul 29, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I DCd with AO Blue Chamomile. I really like it as a DC  I usually cowash after I DC but I may try using it as DC and then just putting in my leave-in. I like this even better than AO White Camellia.



Is the Chamomile like GPB or is it strictly moisture?

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2012)

[USER=147242 said:
			
		

> Arian[/USER];16504921]Is the Chamomile like GPB or is it strictly moisture?
> 
> Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


 
It is not like GBP, it isn't a balancing conditioner. It has mild protein in it. But it is labled a hydrating conditioner. For my hair it seems to be that moisturizes and smoothes the best.


----------



## Arian (Jul 29, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> It is not like GBP, it isn't a balancing conditioner. It has mild protein in it. But it is labled a hydrating conditioner. For my hair it seems to be that moisturizes and smoothes the best.



I've had my eye on this one. We don't hear much about this one around these parts. GPB is my favorite, but I think I will try this one too.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2012)

[USER=147242 said:
			
		

> Arian[/USER];16505831]I've had my eye on this one. We don't hear much about this one around these parts. GPB is my favorite, but I think I will try this one too.
> 
> Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


 
The reason I think we don't hear much about it is because it's hard to find. The only reason I even know about it is because I picked it up by mistake. I went to pick up White Camellia and got to the store and couldn't remember the name. So I picked up the Blue Chamomile. But I have been to various stores and online sites and they don't carry it. But its probably because it hasn't become popular and there is little demand. I have tried most of the others and I will be making this one my number one.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 29, 2012)

I thought I had a couple of uses of my ORS replenishing conditioner left but I ended up using all of it during my last DC session. So I have to get either AOGPB or Giovanni 50/50. I need a balanced DC that's more....natural. Not sure which one I'm going to get....


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2012)

HV SitriNillah (steamed for 45 mins)


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone here ever use a non DC (cheapie) to deep condition? If so what were your results? TIA


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 29, 2012)

I did a simple DC today (feel like I havent' done a delightfully delicious one in a while).  
Tea spritz
Giovanni 50:50 with agave
Steamed....


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 29, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Anyone here ever use a non DC (cheapie) to deep condition? If so what were your results? TIA



Well it's not a cheapie but it isn't sold as a DC but I use Redken All Soft as a DC and I love it! Makes my hair so soft


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 29, 2012)

shortt29 said:
			
		

> Well it's not a cheapie but it isn't sold as a DC but I use Redken All Soft as a DC and I love it! Makes my hair so soft



Thanks...I have Redken Smooth Down Butter Treatment (in the tube) have you ever tried that one, it states it can also be used as a leave in


----------



## Americka (Jul 29, 2012)

I am doing a protein DC - Palmer's Coconut Deep Conditioner. It will be followed by a DC w/ Skala Shea Butter.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jul 30, 2012)

Saturday, I DCed on dry hair for 30 minutes with heat using Doo Gro Mega Thick Reconstructor with keratin.  Followed up by using Nature's Gate Aloe Condish, Organic Now! Condish and agave nectar to keep my hair moisturized.  Yesterday, I DCed on dry hair for 30 minutues with heat using Giovanni Nutrafix, Nature's Gate Aloe Condish, agave nectar and EVOO.  Followed up by using Giovanni Nutrafix as a leave-in, putting my hair in a bun, slathering my ends and elastic with Blue Magic Coconut Grease, using Olive Oil EcoStyler to slick down the front and covering my hair with a satin scarf.  I will continue to wet bun through out the week.

As for the Doo Gro, I'm thinking of leaving this behind and mixing a few tablespoons of the Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor in with my Giovanni Nutrafix to get a monthly protein treatment.  Any thoughts?


----------



## leona2025 (Jul 30, 2012)

My hair is feeling super soft and flowy even tho it's airdryed. I washed with Motions Lavish Shampoo (ran out of my Creme of Nature shampoos. I love them) and then I did Aphogee 2 minute for 10 minutes. 

I mixed ORS Nourishing Conditioner with some jazzing clear rinse and 2 table spoons of Manic Panic Atomic Turquoise to refresh my color. I Dc no heat for 24 hours rinsed out and a applied my Elasta qp moisturizer, Blue Magic Coconut oil grease, and Oragnix Anti breakage serum. My hair is super shiny and I am loving my high bun today, lol.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 30, 2012)

lamaria211 I've DC with Aussie Moist, Suave Almond and Shea Butter, and HE HH and my hair was nice and moisturized.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 30, 2012)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:
			
		

> lamaria211 I've DC with Aussie Moist, Suave Almond and Shea Butter, and HE HH and my hair was nice and moisturized.



Great to hear I have all 3 of thosethanks


----------



## all_1_length (Jul 30, 2012)

New photos 6 weeks after bc, 1 month after last photos were taken.

Ooops wrong thread.


----------



## all_1_length (Jul 30, 2012)

Length check before and after. (1 months difference.)

Wrong thread.


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 30, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Thanks...I have Redken Smooth Down Butter Treatment (in the tube) have you ever tried that one, it states it can also be used as a leave in



I'm gonna have to try it! Thanks!


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 30, 2012)

DCing for 2 hours with CJ Deep Fix and garlic oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 30, 2012)

DC with my tea spritz alone


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 30, 2012)

So I ended up layering on EQP Intensive Treatment Serum, PM Conditioning Balm, Adore Clear Rinse. Which was the last of those products.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 31, 2012)

Question...would I have to do a moisturizing DC after using AOGPB?


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 31, 2012)

I deep conditoned last night after the gym, I used Giovonni 50/50 w/ heat for 30 minutes (i didn't use any oils this time.)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2012)

Deep Conditioned (Steamed) with Hairveda's Sitrinillah


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 31, 2012)

DC with Mizani Kerafuse for 10 mins wh heat.
Followed by DC with Alter Ego hot garlic treatment for 1 hr
Ponytail rollerset bout to go under the dryer for 45/50 mins.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 1, 2012)

Its wash/DC day .. MYHoneyChild honeynutt cleanser and Molasses +olive oil DC for 25 mins no heat.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 1, 2012)

Dcd yesterday with HQ honey pineapple!


----------



## lovestarr (Aug 1, 2012)

DCing for 2 hours no heat with SE megasilk mixed with evco, evoo, honey and a couple ayur powders.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 1, 2012)

Did a one hour protein treatment with egg and AO Gbp. Plan to do a long term dc with silk dreams.

I'm fresh from a blow dry and light flat iron and happy to report what seems to be full revisions. I missed my kinks


----------



## mschristine (Aug 1, 2012)

Protein treatment for 30 minutes; shampoo with ORS aloe shampoo followed by moisturizing DC of ORS olive oil deep conditioning masque for a few hours, no heat


----------



## Americka (Aug 1, 2012)

DC'd under my heat cap with Skala jaborandi for 15 minutes


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 3, 2012)

Friday is wash day.....
I think imma throw on my DC before I go out for my morning walk.
Will be using my leftovers from last week.
*Aussie 3 Min, ApHogee 2 Min, and WGO*
see you ladies in the morning for me to tell how long I left it on.
Nite, nite!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 3, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Friday is wash day.....
> I think imma throw on my DC before I go out for my morning walk.
> Will be using my leftovers from last week.
> *Aussie 3 Min, ApHogee 2 Min, and WGO*
> ...



 Left it on for like an hour.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2012)

Steaming with Marie Dean DC'er


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 3, 2012)

Did my shampoo last night and now about to finger detangle and DC with my moisture mix layered over Dabur Amla oil. I'll let this sit for a few hours then get under the dryer for 30 minutes before rinsing.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 3, 2012)

Had an awesome 5 hrs pre deepoo with HE LTR honey and olive oil. Followed up with Keracare hydrating poo and 15 mins deep with KC humecto. Hair feels like a million bucks.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 3, 2012)

Doing a pre treatment of honey and olive oil


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 3, 2012)

DC last night with black tea, Redken All Soft and a lil bit of Silicon Mix


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2012)

DCing with AO Blue Chamomile. I used the last of it


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 3, 2012)

Mannnn that DC was so good to my hair this morning.


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 3, 2012)

faithVA said:


> DCing with AO Blue Chamomile. I used the last of it



I'm not in this challenge but how did dcing with that compare to honeysuckle rose if it's okay that I ask... Not trying to hijack but thinking of joining the last leg of this since I'm late for the current one.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2012)

[USER=131943 said:
			
		

> silenttullip[/USER];16547933]I'm not in this challenge but how did dcing with that compare to honeysuckle rose if it's okay that I ask... Not trying to hijack but thinking of joining the last leg of this since I'm late for the current one.


 
I'm low porosity so the honeysuckle rose doesn't work for me. It's way too thick. So it sits on my hair and I get no results. 

This is the only DC I have used in all of the AO products and every other DC I have used (there have been quite a few), where my hair still feels soft after I rinse it out. Usually my hair feels good before the rinse and then rough after. 

This will be the only AO product I repurchase. I like it even better than the White Camellia.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2012)

[USER=131943 said:
			
		

> silenttullip[/USER];16547933]I'm not in this challenge but how did dcing with that compare to honeysuckle rose if it's okay that I ask... Not trying to hijack but thinking of joining the last leg of this since I'm late for the current one.


 
I think you should join this leg, since its only the 3rd of August. That's still almost 60 days.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 4, 2012)

silenttullip you can join anytime you want  faithVA is right, plus technically its a year-long challenge that's broken up into parts. There's still almost 1/2 the year left.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 4, 2012)

Dcd last night with Wen 613


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 4, 2012)

DCed 60 minutes on dry hair with heat using Giovanni Nutrafix, agave nectar and EVOO.


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 4, 2012)

DCed for 30 minutes with Oyin Honey Hemp with heat. First time using it, and on my newly natural hair!  I loved it!! My curls were very soft and defined.


----------



## Leslie_C (Aug 4, 2012)

DC'd for 30 minutes under my heat cap with ORS Hair Mayo. I like that it gives a little strength boost but still softens.


----------



## Americka (Aug 4, 2012)

DC'ing under my heat cap with ORS Hairepair nourishing conditioner.


----------



## greenbees (Aug 4, 2012)

DC'ing right now with an avocado/coconut oil mix


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 4, 2012)

i DC today with my ORS mix, except this time i added tea, for 3 hours.


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 4, 2012)

Dc'ed with CON Argan Oll.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2012)

DCd with heaven in hair. Sat under my heat cap for about 30 minutes.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dcing right now with rhassoul clay treatment - added in organic blue agave nectar this time.  Will DC overnight, then steam for 10 mins in the morning.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 5, 2012)

Did an o/n prepoo, now DCing with ORS replenishing, 2 hrs no heat.


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 5, 2012)

I cant wait to dc. I might do it tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 5, 2012)

DC'ed for three hours with MJ Super Sweetback treatment mixed with Bhringraj, Brahmi, and neem powders.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 5, 2012)

_***Comes in to see what you ladies are doing, just DC 2 days ago and wanna do it again but too lazy. Sneaking back out****_


----------



## Hyacinthe (Aug 5, 2012)

DC wh Mizani silk cream for 30 min wh heat

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Aug 5, 2012)

Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> DC wh Mizani silk cream for 30 min wh heat
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



Also added some Argan oil to DC

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 5, 2012)

DC with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 5, 2012)

@halee j

I want to join since I saw its not too late. I was waiting until Oct 1st! I DC yesterday with ORS Mayo under a heat cap for 2hrs. I love how it moisturizes my hair and defines my curls (texlaxed) but it makes my scalp itch for like a min after I rinse it out. Gotta rinse better I guess. I'm so new to this self hair care stuff!


----------



## halee_J (Aug 6, 2012)

Hiya Babygrowth  Yep you can come in whenever you want, Welcome!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 6, 2012)

Did a DC last night while running with Neutrogena.


----------



## IronButterfly (Aug 6, 2012)

Dc'd last night with Silk Dreams Vanilla cream.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 6, 2012)

I DCd this past weekend using only Hair One for dry hair


----------



## lovestarr (Aug 6, 2012)

Did a DC last night with ORS hair mayo, honey, kno, evoo, and hibiscus powder. 1 hour no heat. Hair was sssooo soft!


----------



## Americka (Aug 7, 2012)

DC'd last night w/ Skala Shea Butter


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 7, 2012)

OMG! Can't wait to take out these Senegalese twists this weekend so I can DC!! It's been forever!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 7, 2012)

DCing right now with HE LTR, Keratin Minerals DC oil and honey


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 7, 2012)

Did an overnight DC with my moisture mix about to cowash it out with a Cinnamon and Rosemary conditioner. The overnight was an accident,lol, fell asleep before I could get under the dryer. I think I'll buy one of those golden hot heat cap attach to the blow dryer thingys again so I can take a nap while DC when I'm tired cause I like to DC with heat.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Aug 7, 2012)

All bagged under drier 
10 mins - mtg mix + moisturizing creame on ends
mint shampoo
5 mins colour rinse [not under dryer]
5 mins john frieda glaze clear shine

20 mins Skala chocolate + henna cond+ olive oil
20 mins - VO5 frizzy hair + almond oil 
2 mins Colour conditioner [not under dryer]


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 7, 2012)

I did my hair last night. Prepoo with silk dreams pre for about 45 minutes without heat. Clarified with V05 kiwi shampoo, then shampooed with nexxus moistorizing shampoo, conditioned with nexxus humectress conditioner then deep conditioned overnight with AO GPB.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 7, 2012)

naturalagain2 said:


> OMG! Can't wait to take out these Senegalese twists this weekend so I can DC!! It's been forever!



That's how I was feeling.  I'm doing a dry DC with AO GPB right now. I've been about 3 hours. I have to sit under the steamer after I finish watching True Blood.


----------



## amwcah (Aug 7, 2012)

Applied Alter Ego Garlic Mask for 15 minutes.  Now, DCing with ORS Replenishing Con.


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 8, 2012)

Dry DCing for two hours with CJ Curl Rehab and garlic oil. Curl Rehab seems to work best for me on dry hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 8, 2012)

Simple DC with a blend of tea (hibiscus, marshmallow, rosemary, fenugreek, burdock, thyme, fennel, green and catnip) and AO Camomille


----------



## Americka (Aug 8, 2012)

DC'd with Skala Jaborandi


----------



## LightEyedMami (Aug 8, 2012)

I DC'ed today after the gym , but only for about 20 minutes w/ heat (instead of my usual 40 minutes), because i co-washed yesterday.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm DC'ng with Ojon Restorative conditioner for a few minutes followed by Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle deep conditioner for 30 minutes.


----------



## claud-uk (Aug 9, 2012)

Darn it, I forgot I was part of this challenge so haven't been posting, sorry, I'll be more regular from now on.

Currently DC'ing with a mix of QH Cholesterol + Mirpur AV Cholesterol + Keracare Humecto + Glycerine + AVG + EVOO + WGO + Castor Oil.  Hair is wrapped in saran, will keep this on for at least 6 hours then 1 more hour under heating cap before allowing to cool.

I used this same mix (minus the Keracare and Castor Oil) for my pre-poo last night and my hair was 100% the silkiest it has ever been, even after washing!  It smoothed on really nicely, and the texture was a nice thick creamy oily feeling.  Rinsed out almost too easily but left no oily residue, just soft silky hair.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 9, 2012)

Am I the only one who gets excited when it gets close to wash day? Gonna DC tomorrow with Kera Minerals Smoothing Deep Conditioner for hours no heat


----------



## Americka (Aug 9, 2012)

DC'ing with ORS Hairepair Nourishing Conditioner...


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 9, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who gets excited when it gets close to wash day? Gonna DC tomorrow with Kera Minerals Smoothing Deep Conditioner for hours no heat



I do I do!!! Then the excitement goes away if my detangling doesn't go smooth


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 9, 2012)

naturalagain2 said:


> OMG! Can't wait to take out these Senegalese twists this weekend so I can DC!! It's been forever!



naturalagain2
How long has it been LOL?



lamaria211 said:


> Am I the only one who gets excited when it gets close to wash day? Gonna DC tomorrow with Kera Minerals Smoothing Deep Conditioner for hours no heat



lamaria211
Nope I do. I come in so see what yall using so I can put on my wishlist and to post what imma use the nxt day LOL.



Americka said:


> DC'ing with ORS Hairepair Nourishing Conditioner...



I tried to find this at CVS they didnt have it only the regular ORS.....erplexed


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 9, 2012)

Tomorrow before I go for my walk imma apply my DC to my dry hair.....

Aussie 3 Min
ApHogee 2 Min
WGO
......left overs from last week. Might have to add something to it to get it some spread.


----------



## Americka (Aug 9, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover I bought mine at Walmart. I've also seen it at Fred's. If you can't find any, let me know and I'll pick up a couple of packs for you.


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 10, 2012)

DCing right now with ORS mayo...


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 10, 2012)

Americka said:


> ZebraPrintLover I bought mine at Walmart. I've also seen it at Fred's. If you can't find any, let me know and I'll pick up a couple of packs for you.



Awwww thanks
Imma try to look at Wal-Mart first before I give up. I think some ladies said that they got it from the BSS too, so imma try that also.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 10, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> naturalagain2
> How long has it been LOL?
> 
> ZebraPrintLover Since May 19th (yep I know the date lol)! I've been shampooing and conditioning but I haven't been able to use my DC's. I have some Marie Dean DC's I bought back in April I haven't tried yet and I can't wait! I hope they work as good as they smell .


----------



## mschristine (Aug 10, 2012)

I haven't been too nice to my hair this week so I'm being extra good to it today. Prepooing with castor/jojoba/coconut oil mix for a couple of hours, washing with Giovanni 50/50 shampoo and deep conditioning with Giovanni 50/50 + castor and grapeseed oil for several hours with no heat.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 10, 2012)

ooooh Americka how do you find the Hair repair?


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 10, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Tomorrow before I go for my walk imma apply my DC to my dry hair.....
> 
> Aussie 3 Min
> ApHogee 2 Min
> ...



Had to add some Garnier Fructis 3 Min Undo to the mix

.......everything I had in my DC today had #'s; like mins.
Well anywho I am sitting under the heating cap for 35 mins and cooling for 10 before I jump in the shower.


----------



## claud-uk (Aug 10, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> Currently DC'ing with a mix of QH Cholesterol + Mirpur AV Cholesterol + Keracare Humecto + Glycerine + AVG + EVOO + WGO + Castor Oil.  Hair is wrapped in saran, will keep this on for at least 6 hours then 1 more hour under heating cap before allowing to cool.
> 
> I used this same mix (minus the Keracare and Castor Oil) for my pre-poo last night and my hair was 100% the silkiest it has ever been, even after washing!  It smoothed on really nicely, and the texture was a nice thick creamy oily feeling.  Rinsed out almost too easily but left no oily residue, just soft silky hair.



Ok, this DC mix is TOO MUCH, I had real trouble water rinsing it last night, tried scraping it off with my fingernails and ended up sleeping with it in and doing a light sulfate-free wash this morning   After poo'ing I made a fresh mix of the same ingredients minus the oils.  Under the heating cap for an hour, rinsed, then ACV to finish.

My hair felt just like I remembered when I used to go to the salon   So soft and smooth and siiilky.  Gonna tweak my mix a little so it's just right, that was a whole waste of products!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 10, 2012)

DC with CD Khoret Amen Smoothie. I don't care for the smell but it's a great DC. My hair was moisturized and well detangled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2012)

DC'ing with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk


----------



## Americka (Aug 10, 2012)

halee_J said:


> ooooh Americka how do you find the Hair repair?



The slip is incredible and the moisture is fabulous. It worked very well when I was 12 weeks post as well as when I relaxed yesterday. For me, that is the mark of a good product. I just wish it was sold in a jar instead of the packs.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dcing now with Kera Minerals DC hrs no heat on clean hair


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 11, 2012)

AMerika the ORS Hair Repair, is sold in jars. I get mine from Sally's or Wal-mart


----------



## lovestarr (Aug 11, 2012)

Washed out my coils this morning and detangled with my HEHH.  DCing at work right now with SE Megasilk


----------



## Arian (Aug 11, 2012)

DC'd on Thursday night with Brendita's Body Works Speedy Recovery Mango...ehhhh, I don't like the feeling of it, but apparently, it does a good job of moisturizing. My hair feels good, but the texture of the conditioner turns me off.

I know that's weird.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 11, 2012)

Americka said:


> The slip is incredible and the moisture is fabulous. It worked very well when I was 12 weeks post as well as when I relaxed yesterday. For me, that is the mark of a good product. I just wish it was sold in a jar instead of the packs.



Oh man, sounds gooood  Imma need to get on this


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 11, 2012)

Did a dryish DC last overnight. I sprayed my hair lightly with water and then spread AO WC through it. First time using that condish since my chop! My hair was very soft and moisturized .


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dry DCing for an hour with AO HSR and garlic oil then I'll wash and condition.


----------



## Hairroots (Aug 11, 2012)

Checking in. I did a DCing with macadamia natural oil deep repair masque. Sat under my steamer for 1 hour. My hair is very soft. Specially my new growth.


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 11, 2012)

About to rinse out my henna and dc with Redken All Soft

ETA: used Redken All Soft with a little bit of QH Cholesterol, black tea, and gso under the dryer for 30 mins


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm back in the mix, been deep conditioning with HELTR all day today and a little vatika oil.  More of a pre deep poo I guess, but my hair feels great to be "babyed" today.  I can wait to hit the dryer with some Keracare Humecto.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 11, 2012)

My all day DC session has turned into an overnight DC session so I added a little bit more condish and some JBCO will rinse in the am


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 11, 2012)

Did a couple hours long dc with:
Avg in my roots/scalp
Tea spritz
Millcreek henna comditioner
Oil and agave syrup


----------



## IronButterfly (Aug 11, 2012)

Did an 8 hour henndigo today followed by (in progress) overnight DC w/my beloved Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Creme.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2012)

DCd for 30 minutes under my heat cap with Deva Curl Heaven in Hair. Definitely want to do it longer next time.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 12, 2012)

Finally dcing. Doing a yogurt,honey,oil blend followed by vanilla silk dc. I feel like I gave been slacking on deep conditoning. My hair is holding up okay thanks to Ao much precious tlc, but I need to get it together.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 13, 2012)

DCed overnight using Giovanni Nutrafix, EVOO and Agave Nectar.  Hair felt very soft and moisturized after detangling and rinsing in ther morning.  I will try DCing overnight a few more times to see if I consistently get the same results...


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 13, 2012)

Wash day today. Yahh!!!!Dont know what im gonna use to deep condition but will let you all know later


----------



## EKG16 (Aug 13, 2012)

sexypebbly said:
			
		

> Wash day today. Yahh!!!!Dont know what im gonna use to deep condition but will let you all know later[/QUOTEjuyu


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 14, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> AMerika the ORS Hair Repair, is *sold in jars*. I get mine from *Sally's or Wal-mart*



OMG, Im so glad you mentioned this.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 14, 2012)

I DC'd on dry hair yesterday with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment (this will be a staple!) before going to the salon to get my hair washed, blow dried, and ends trimmed. My hairdresser DC'd again after washing (not for sure what she used I want to say Mizani something ) and put me under the dryer for 20 mins. My hair hasn't reverted yet!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 14, 2012)

I can't wait for Phase 4 to begin... I missed my entrance mark. I still follow along as though I am a part of this challenge. 

Updated 8/15/12: I have been added!!! Plus I just got my Silk Dreams products in the mail today. Will update when I DC and Co-Wash tonight! So hyped!


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 14, 2012)

Didnt wash last night but did it early this morning. Gonna use mizani moisture fuse and marie dean sweet milk dc under heat cap for an hour and then another hour w/o the cap while i do things around the house.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Aug 14, 2012)

All bagged under drier 
10 mins - shikakai oil
vatika moisturising shampoo
5 mins colour rinse [not under dryer]
5 mins john frieda glaze clear shine

8 mins Aphogee 2 min olive oil
15 mins - skala anti frizz + almond oil 
2 mins Colour conditioner [not under dryer]


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 14, 2012)

I plan on DCing Wednesday morning for 2-3 hours on air-dryed hair using Giovanni Nutrafix, EVOO and Agave Nectar...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2012)

Steaming right now with: Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 14, 2012)

DC'ing right now under my heatcap with ORS Mayo...


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 14, 2012)

Currently DC with a little bit of QH Cholesterol, black tea,Miss Key 10en1, and gso with heat for 30 mins


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2012)

DCd for 1.5hrs with Nubian Heritage Growth and Strength Treatment. My hair felt really good afterwards.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 15, 2012)

So in the mail today I got my Silk Dreams Go Moist Shampoo, Whip My Hair Cleansing Conditioner and Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream Conditioner (for my DC tonight).  I will update when I use the conditioners tonight for my co-wash and DC!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 15, 2012)

DCing with NTM without heat.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 15, 2012)

*MAN!!!*

I DCed this morning with my Giovanni Nutrafix and decided to warm it in the microwave for 30 seconds!

*O-M-G!* 

 It felt great going on and I covered my hair with 2 plastic processing caps.  Then I put on a hat, walked about 5 miles and when I returned home to shower, detangle and rinse, my hair felt warm, like it was cooling off from being under the dryer!  My hair detangled like a breeze and felt very soft and moisturized after I rinsed!

This discovery may change my whole steez!


----------



## halee_J (Aug 15, 2012)

> So in the mail today I got my Silk Dreams Go Moist Shampoo, Whip My Hair Cleansing Conditioner and Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream Conditioner (for my DC tonight).  I will update when I use the conditioners tonight for my co-wash and DC!



DominicanBrazilian82 oooh I'll be looking out for your review!  



JulietWhiskey said:


> *MAN!!!*
> 
> I DCed this morning with my Giovanni Nutrafix and decided to warm it in the microwave for 30 seconds!
> 
> ...



JulietWhiskey sounds like you had amazing DC  I love when that happens, you rinse and your hair feels so silky schmoooove


----------



## halee_J (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally. Clarified with ORS creamy aloe, followed up with CON argan shampoo, protein tx with aphogee 2min, then DC'ed with ORS replenishing 2 hrs no heat. 

I am on the hunt for that ORS hair repair, so far no luck checked Sally's and Walmart... I'm bent on trying it


----------



## mschristine (Aug 16, 2012)

Time for a protein treatment. 1 egg mixed with AOGPB + oils on dry hair for 30 minutes. Wash with ORS creamy aloe shampoo, DC with ORS hair masque for a few hours, no heat


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 16, 2012)

Doing a scalp massage and pre-poo with Amla oil, then DC with La plancha for 30 minutes under the dryer.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 16, 2012)

halee_J said:
			
		

> Finally. Clarified with ORS creamy aloe, followed up with CON argan shampoo, protein tx with aphogee 2min, then DC'ed with ORS replenishing 2 hrs no heat.
> 
> I am on the hunt for that ORS hair repair, so far no luck checked Sally's and Walmart... I'm bent on trying it



Try Walgreens I saw it in there yesterday for $10.99.


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Dcing now ugh length please come


----------



## Hyacinthe (Aug 16, 2012)

Ive been slacking havent dc in over a week. Will DC tomorrow,between work n school I just can't seem to find the time

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 16, 2012)

Tomorrow is was day....cant wait to DC


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 16, 2012)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Try Walgreens I saw it in there yesterday for *$10.99*.



$10.99 for some ORS, who do they think they are? I can get a liter of Replenshing kind and add a banana for that price


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 16, 2012)

Did a light DC with HV Red Tea conditioner. I did the CD Olive Infusion routine as a prepoo, washed, and then the light DC.


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 16, 2012)

DC with my mix of coconut oil, jojoba oil, tea, and, ors conditioner


----------



## felic1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Arewa Girl Hi! I do not know what a sock cap is. Please tell me!


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 16, 2012)

DCed with that Hairveda Sitrinillah mask for an hour with heat and then forty minutes or so with no heat on Sunday. My hair drank it up and loved it!   I need some more though!

DCed overnight last night with Oyin Honey Hemp and a little Hairveda Sitrinillah on the ends. Wash n go today, and my hair is still very soft.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 17, 2012)

DC'ing as we speak.  Vanilla Silk conditioner... We'll see!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 17, 2012)

Dcing right now for 4+hrs on dry hair with EVOCO mixed with a tiny bit of wgo.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Aug 17, 2012)

DC overnight with Con Moisture Extreme condish


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 17, 2012)

DC'ed for one hour with AO GPB/Garlic oil mix.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 17, 2012)

So I DC'ed with my new Silk Dreams products last night and maybe I didn't put on enough, but it didnt give me the 'WOW' that I'd was looking for.  I was really excited about this product from all of the reviews.  My dominican products (10-en-1, La Bomba, Silicon Mix and Alter Ego Garlic Condish (not Dominican) gives my hair the results that I need.  But I will not say that it didnt give me great conditioning... because it worked ok.  I did DC with heat; so it worked well for what I needed it to do   I will use again and see if it works better.  Anyone who has used the Vanilla Silk: do you find that you need just a little bit or a whole handful to achieve the moisture you seek?


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 17, 2012)

I just put on my DC mix over my oil. Kera Minerals DC mixed with HE LTR ill rinse tomorrow sometime


----------



## TeeSGee (Aug 17, 2012)

DC'd on freshly washed hair using Macadamia Deep Repair Masque for a few hrs.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hope this works Doing a DC with tea and amla mixed with giovanni 50:50.  This is the first time using amla....


----------



## IronButterfly (Aug 17, 2012)

Getting set to do my weekly dc with Aubrey Organics Blue Green Algae for an hour.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2012)

Used Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 17, 2012)

So I meant to shampoo, do a protein DC, then do a Moisture DC...but I ended up doing each on a separate days due to time constraints, so I'm finally just now doing my moist DC with Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair which I love.


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 17, 2012)

I went out on a product haul and bought organix macadamia oil mask. Love it!! This mask is the business ladies.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have been bad about checking in but I am still in the challenge! I did a yogurt/honey/olive oil treatment two days ago. My hair lovesssss yogurt. I had to cut it short, so some silk dreams is next this weekend.


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 17, 2012)

DC for 2hrs with HQS Peppermint... scalp is tingly and hair is soft...


----------



## Hairroots (Aug 18, 2012)

Checking in:  I did a overnight DCing with alba natural Hawaiian conditioner "body builder mango". Woke up and now sitting under my hooded dry for 1 hour. Can't wait to rinse for the results. I've never tried this conditoner before.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm DC'ng now with Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque.


----------



## Hairroots (Aug 18, 2012)

Hairroots said:


> Checking in:  I did a overnight DCing with alba natural Hawaiian conditioner "body builder mango". Woke up and now sitting under my hooded dry for 1 hour. Can't wait to rinse for the results. I've never tried this conditoner before.



My hair came out soft and manageable.


----------



## Americka (Aug 19, 2012)

DC'd w/ Skala Shea butter


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 19, 2012)

DC'd with Marie Dean Vanilla Repair.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Aug 19, 2012)

Dc with Crece pelo added amla n vatika oil wh hemp seed with heat for 30 mins
Rinsed n applied my beloved silk cream wh heat for 15mins
Now I'm under the dryer gettin it dried.
Ive been neglecting my hair due to busy scheduling so I wanted to make sure and give some serious tlc.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 19, 2012)

Anyone adding honey to their DCs?


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 19, 2012)

I do all summer and miss it all winter!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 19, 2012)

halee_J said:
			
		

> Welcome to the Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge 2012 (Pt.III)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi! can i join ?? 
i have bad retention . and i never dc ! stupid laziness ......
 i started saturday and it was good. i did it over night.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 19, 2012)

I did a DC yesterday with Kerapro straight out of the jar. My hair feels yummy


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 19, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Anyone adding honey to their DCs?



Yea I do for added moisture. If the DC is already good then I font notice much difference but if its an OK one or a cheapie it makes it much more moisturizing


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> I did a DC yesterday with Kerapro straight out of the jar. My hair feels yummy



How long did you leave it in for? Wet or dry hair? Thanks


----------



## halee_J (Aug 19, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> hi! can i join ??
> i have bad retention . and i never dc ! stupid laziness ......
> i started saturday and it was good. i did it over night.



Hey coolsista-paris  Welcome! What did you DC with? Did you use heat?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 20, 2012)

DC'ing with Vanilla Silk and Honey  I gave my Silk Dreams product another chance  I washed my hair once with ACV and then secondly with Loreal Sulfate Free Shampoo (green bottle, pink top)... this is my very first time doing an ACV rinse.  I must say, I like the clarifying results.  It feels clean, yet soft.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Aug 20, 2012)

felic1 said:


> @Arewa Girl Hi! I do not know what a sock cap is. Please tell me!


 
Olla! @felic1 a sock cap is just ankle length tights.


All bagged under drier 
20 mins - shikakai oil
vatika moisturising shampoo
5 mins colour rinse [not under dryer]
10 mins john frieda glaze clear shine

20 mins Aphogee 2 min + almond oil
25 mins - Sulphate free moisturing conditioner + almond oil 
2 mins Colour conditioner [not under dryer]


----------



## felic1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Arewa Girl... Thank you for the info. I use one of those Pretty Antoinettes loc covers. There are so many ways to cover our hair!!


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 20, 2012)

Gonna prepoo tonight with some hair mayo and honey and maybe add some oils to the mix.


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 21, 2012)

DC with HQS Coconut Mango Rx mask and EVOO under a heat cap...


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 21, 2012)

Washed my hair with nexuss moisturizing shampoo, conditioned with avon shine treatment conditioner and now deep condtioning with marie dean peach honey syrup conditioner and jojobo oil under heat cap for and hour or so.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 21, 2012)

Gonna preepoo tonight with EVOCO (no cap just saturated)  and DC tomorrow with Megatek ,HE LTR and some oil's


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm pre pooing now with the last bit of Giovonni SAS and my moisture mix conditioner while I clean on my day off. I'll clarify and DC with Organix Macadamia Oil Intense Moisture Mask under dryer 30minutes.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 21, 2012)

DCing with WGO and Garnier 3 Min Undo, sitting under the heating cap today.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 21, 2012)

DCed on Friday using warmed Giovanni Nutrafix on dry hair for about 4 hours.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dc'ing now with tea, amla, bhringaj(sp?) Powder mixed with AOHSR.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2012)

Steaming right now (as we speak) with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk


----------



## cutenss (Aug 21, 2012)

I have not been in here in a minute  My hair has been going through some thangs  Anywhoo, I just clarified with ORS Aloe Shampoo.  Then I us my new Roux Porosity Control products that I bought from Sallys  After I clarified, I used the RPC Shampoo 233.  I likd it alot.  I am normally a WEN girl, but I will b using this again.  It will probably be every other week.  Then I used RPC 233 for a minute, then rinsed.  Now I am sitting under my hooded dryer (for 30 minutes) with Silk Elements Mega Moisturing Condition mixed with protein filler.  I don't know when I will rinse.  Maybe later on tonight, or tomorrow.  When I do I will us my Roux 233 Treatment & Shine spray, before I blow dry and flat iron


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 21, 2012)

DCing on dry hair for about 4 hours using warmed Giovanni Nutrafix...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

DCd with Shea Moisture Purification Masque for an hour. Not sure i like it. Going to give it another try near the weekend to see if I like it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 21, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> DCing with WGO and Garnier 3 Min Undo, sitting under the heating cap today.



Just now washing my DC out.....


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ordered some silk amino acids and aloe vera juice to add to my DC's... Kinda excited to see my results.  Probably wont get it till after the weekend... I'll update my fab results (hopefully)...


----------



## Hyacinthe (Aug 22, 2012)

Today we are expecting a TS.
No classes tonight think ill do a nice DC


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 22, 2012)

DCing for 2 hours with MD Papaya and Mango conditioner and garlic oil.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 22, 2012)

Did a one hour deep conditon treatment with honey and olive oil. Think I should have used more oil because it felt a bit sticky to rinse out. But when I added a little more oil in the shower  then my hair was soft and easy to rinse.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 22, 2012)

Deep conditioning with AOHSR. I'll get under the steamer soon.


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 22, 2012)

I love dollar tree went to pick up my staple condish and found a dc that works wonders on my ng


----------



## Arewa Girl (Aug 23, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> Did a one hour deep conditon treatment with honey and olive oil. Think I should have used more oil because it felt a bit sticky to rinse out. But when I added a little more oil in the shower then my hair was soft and easy to rinse.


 
Honey & olive oil sounds delicious ... giving me ideas


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 23, 2012)

I deep conditioned last night with ORS Hair Mayonnaise with heat for 15 mins. Then I followed up with HV shikakai oil topped with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment with heat for 20 mins. My hair felt soo lovely!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 23, 2012)

Are any naturals here using Roux Mendex Repair Treatment? ? If so how often and for how long and what has been your results thanks so much


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 23, 2012)

Will be dcing Saturday night with Wen 613


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 23, 2012)

Steaming in my DC now of: tea, AO chamomile and oils.


----------



## mschristine (Aug 24, 2012)

DCing with Giovanni 50:50 balancing conditioner and some oils...leaving on for several hours, no heat


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2012)

Steaming with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk DC'er


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 24, 2012)

Heated up Giovanni Nutrafix and EVOO for 30 seconds and applied to dry hair...will rinse and detangle in about 4-5 hours...


----------



## mschristine (Aug 24, 2012)

Found some ORS Nourishing conditioner paks. I already DC today but next week, I'm gonna be all over this I also finally bought a new hair dryer, some new shears and some Eco styler gel with argon oil..happy day for me!!


----------



## leona2025 (Aug 24, 2012)

JulietWhiskey said:


> DCing on dry hair for about 4 hours using warmed Giovanni Nutrafix...



JulietWhiskey Do you find that warming up your conditioner makes it perform as well as if you had sat under a dry?


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dcing right now on clean hair with HE LTR, Kera Minerals DC, glycerin, oils and a tiny bit of PC


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 25, 2012)

DCing with MJ Super Sweetback treatment & garlic oil for 2 hours.


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 25, 2012)

DC with ORS mayo and EVOO! Hair felt wonderfully soft.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 25, 2012)

DCing right now with AOGPB for 15 minutes, I will follow with Beautiful Textures as my Moisturizing DC


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 25, 2012)

Delightful DC with AVG, blend of teas, AOBC, oils and agave - steamed in.


----------



## Arian (Aug 25, 2012)

DC'd with Mill Creek Botanicals Biotin conditioner with heat 10 mins

Following up with Kenra MC and oils with heat 15 mins

Working on rebuilding my hair shaft with protein


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 25, 2012)

Arian I love Millcreek  Nowadays that's the line I use for my protein.


----------



## Arian (Aug 25, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Arian I love Millcreek  Nowadays that's the line I use for my protein.



Nix08, I don't like the shampoo that much, but I like the conditioner. I wanted to find a natural product with hydrolyzed proteins high on the list and this is it. I will probably go back to my KeraCare poo though.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 25, 2012)

Arian I agree....I don't bother with their shampoo either


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 25, 2012)

DC'd with Black Vanilla Smoothie with a little IPN TeaLightful spritz underneath.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 26, 2012)

DC'ing with Alto Ego Garlic Mask... Love this conditioner . Can't wait for the results.


----------



## Hairroots (Aug 26, 2012)

DC'ed with Design essential mint conditioner after my texlax. Love the results.


----------



## IronButterfly (Aug 26, 2012)

Did an Aphogee 2 step followed by a DC with Silk Dreams Vanilla cream covered with Vatika frosting.  Ten minutes under the reg dryer, 20 min or so with heat cap.  rinsed to perfection...


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 26, 2012)

Gonna prepoo overnight with some suave conditioner and some oils


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 26, 2012)

I DC today with Giovanni SAS Deep Moisture.


----------



## amwcah (Aug 26, 2012)

Yesterday, I used ApHogee 2 Step followed up with the Balancing Moisturizer for 2 minutes and DCed with QH Cholestrol Creme.


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 27, 2012)

I ended up prepooing with suave and pre from silk dreams. This morning, i clarified with ORS aloe shampoo and deep conditioned with AO white camella and jojoba oil for about 4 hours now. No heat.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Did one hour with yogurt, honey, and olive oil under a plastic cap and the one hour with SD vanilla slik 20 mins with heat


----------



## Arewa Girl (Aug 28, 2012)

All bagged under drier 
30 mins - Kalonji oil (scalp) + Skala Avocado (hair)(heaven)
Vosene shampoo
15 mins colour rinse [not under dryer]
10 mins john frieda glaze clear shine
30 mins ORS + olive oil
30 mins - wen wen conditioner + olive oil 
2 mins Colour conditioner [not under dryer]


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2012)

DC'ing with Hairveda's Sitrinillah


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 28, 2012)

DC with ESSENTIOUS Hydration.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Aug 28, 2012)

Did a dc preepoo with Crece pelo wh Amla oil,Saran  wrap wh heat cap 15mins
After washing applied silk cream for 20mins.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 28, 2012)

DC'ing with Nexxus Humectress and EVOO


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 29, 2012)

Prepooing with Amla oil for 3 hrs, then I'll apply this conditioner mix with molasses in it and go under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 29, 2012)

Any ladies dcing more than once a week?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 29, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Any ladies dcing more than once a week?



I do!  Once with a shampoo and once with a co-wash


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 29, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Any ladies dcing more than once a week?


 
I do.  I dry dc or whatever they call it now.  I apply my DC before I cowash/poo.  I do this several times a week (I cowash daily and do the dry DC say maybe 4 times a week).


----------



## halee_J (Aug 29, 2012)

DC'ed yesterday with ORS replenishing, 1.5hrs.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 29, 2012)

halee_J When will you start the Sept - Dec DC Challenge thread?


----------



## halee_J (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder, DominicanBrazilian82 Probably tomorrow night


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 29, 2012)

halee_J said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reminder, DominicanBrazilian82 Probably tomorrow night



Cool beans...


----------



## mschristine (Aug 29, 2012)

Currently pre pooing with castor/jojoba/olive/lavender and tea tree EO mix, I'll then shampoo with ORS aloe shampoo and DC with ORS Nourishing conditioner...1st time trying this conditioner out. I think I'm going start DCing twice a week. One will be on dry hair.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 30, 2012)

Today I DC on dry hair for 5 hrs with HE LTR, B&B Cream de Coco, Kera Minerals, oils, honey, and glycerine


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 30, 2012)

DC with HQS Honey pineapple mask and EVOO...


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Aug 30, 2012)

DC with ORS hair mayo last night with a shower cap and no heat.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 30, 2012)

DCing with Marie Dean Sweet Milk with a cap, no heat. This will stay on for about 2 hours.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 30, 2012)

Simple DC yesterday with amla and bhringaraj powder (made into a tea) and giovanni 50:50


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 30, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Any ladies dcing more than once a week?


 
 I sure do! 3x a week; once when I shampoo, and each time I co wash.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 30, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Any ladies dcing more than once a week?



I do when on schedule and not too busy whether it's after a poo, before a co wash, or dry DC on my entire head or just my ponytail.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks ladies for your responses I'm now dcing twice a week ( midweek on dry hair and on clean hair on the weekend)  I just wanted to make sure it wasn't to much my hair seems to like it


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 30, 2012)

Doing a simple DC with tea and giovanni 50:50.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 30, 2012)

It was a silk dreams night for me... Co-washed with Whip My Hair and DC'ed with Vanilla Silk...

Filled a small spray bottle with SAA, Avocado Oil, Spring Water and Aloe Vera Juice.  Lightly sprayed it on my hair before applying my DC.  I intended to spray it on my hair after my DC, but before my leave-in, and also to rewet my hair during my flexi-rod application.

Will check back in with the details of the DC after I wash it out.  



Update:  Hair felt amazing!  Didn't love Vanilla Silk at first (until I realized it was a protein).  Now I understand how to make it work better for my hair (used every two weeks when I usually do a protein treatment).  The smell is so delicious


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 30, 2012)

^^^ sounds so.good


----------



## halee_J (Aug 31, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82

Those silk dreams products sound sooo good  looking forward to your review 

Oh and I got my months mixed up  part 4 starts _October_ 1st so we got another month.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 31, 2012)

halee_J said:
			
		

> DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> Those silk dreams products sound sooo good  looking forward to your review
> 
> Oh and I got my months mixed up  part 4 starts October 1st so we got another month.



At first I didn't love them... Until I realized Vanilla Silk was a protein .  Now I use it every few weeks as a protein treatment and absolutely adore it!

Oct 1st... Got it.  Duh to me (It says right in the title Sept. 30th)


----------



## Arian (Aug 31, 2012)

It's going to be a Curl Junkie weekend.

Gonna.wash with Curl Assurance Poo
DC with Curl Rehab
Use the Smoothing Lotion as a leave in
Then twist with the Honey Butta

I hope this works. I really do. I want to use a whole line. Then, I can just stockpile during aveyou's next sale.


----------



## IronButterfly (Aug 31, 2012)

Cowashed w/Whip my hair
DC'ed an hour with Mocha Silk (by mistake!)
Overnight dc with Chocolate Bliss


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 31, 2012)

Going to DC with Claudie 's Avocado DC .. I can't begin to tell how much i love this stuff !


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 31, 2012)

Dcing right now on dry hair with Kera Minerals DC and LTR condish ill rinse by 230pm


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 31, 2012)

Going to dc for 2 hours with MJ Super Sweetback Treatment after I rinse out my cassia treatment.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 31, 2012)

10 minutes with Aphoghee 2 minute reconstructer then 30 minutes with Vitale Corrective Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2012)

Steaming with: Hairveda's Sitrinillah


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 31, 2012)

Did a 45 min yogurt treatment. Bow doing a mositure treatment with darcy's pumpkin conditoner. Doing 30 mins no heat and 30 mins with heat.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 1, 2012)

Pre-pooed with Vatika oil overnight, then I made a paste of Gotu Kola, Shikaki and Amla powders with AO GPB as a base. I'll steam with this mix later on.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Sep 1, 2012)

All bagged under drier 
30 mins - shikakai oil (scalp), maple syrup + skala avocado
herbal essence dazzling shine shampoo
15 mins colour rinse [not under dryer]


30 mins herbal essence hello hydration + olive oil 
30 mins - Ors + coconut milk 
2 mins Colour conditioner [not under dryer]


----------



## Americka (Sep 1, 2012)

DC'd w/ Skala Shea Butter


----------



## faithVA (Sep 1, 2012)

DCing with a mix of AO Blue Chamomile, AO White Camellia and baking soda  I hope I still have hai when I'm done.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 1, 2012)

LOL faithVA I am praying that I will too since this is the first time that I'm adding ayurvedic powders to my conditioners. 

Washed the strengthening mix out, and now I'm conditioning with amla, honey, and brahmi in a base of AO HSR. Today is extra hair pampering day for me.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 1, 2012)

[USER=6275 said:
			
		

> NappyNelle[/USER];16745289]LOL @faithVA I am praying that I will too since this is the first time that I'm adding ayurvedic powders to my conditioners.
> 
> Washed the strengthening mix out, and now I'm conditioning with amla, honey, and brahmi in a base of AO HSR. Today is extra hair pampering day for me.


 
So far so good. I just let it sit for 30 to 45 minutes with no heat. I couldn't tell a big difference when I rinsed but it's 50% dry and it still soft. I will know in another hour or two if it worked.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 1, 2012)

Doing a days long DC with avg in my scalp, tea, AOIN, then agave and oils.  I plan to steam this in later.


----------



## Arian (Sep 1, 2012)

Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab is the T-R-U-T-H!

There is something to using an entire line together.  The shampoo was very moisturizing on its own, but after my DC--whew!  

It was worth the $$$.  The verdict is still out on the Smoothing Lotion.  I don't think I like it on wet hair, but it may be good on damp/dry hair.  Will revisit for that purpose.

I think I am going to like the Honey Butta as a styling product, but I am cautious to rave about it just yet.  But the poo and DC??  MAJOR RAVE!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 1, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> Going to DC with Claudie 's Avocado DC .. I can't begin to tell how much i love this stuff !


 
I have been drooling over this stuff for weeks! I'm going to buy it tuesday!


Arian said:


> It's going to be a Curl Junkie weekend.
> 
> Gonna.wash with Curl Assurance Poo
> DC with *Curl Rehab*
> ...


 
These are all on my curl junkie wish list! I hope they work out for you!


----------



## Hairroots (Sep 1, 2012)

Checking in: Did a pre-poo with coconut oil last night. Clarify shampooed with suave this morning before DCing with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque and sat under my hooded dryer for 1 hour. Then i washed it out with VO5 moisturizing conditioner. After my final was i used neutrogena triple moisture silk touch leave in cream. Sealed with coconut oil. Now air drying. My hair is soft.


----------



## Arian (Sep 1, 2012)

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> I have been drooling over this stuff for weeks! I'm going to buy it tuesday!
> 
> These are all on my curl junkie wish list! I hope they work out for you!



Yep! My hair loves these products! Finally, my hair is happy!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 1, 2012)

Currently DC'ing with 10-en-1 conditioner and a light dousing of my SAA, aloe juice, avocado oil and spring water spray bottle .  Before I applied my DC, I shampooed once (new for me) in my attempts to shampoo less and conditioner 2x more.

This week I shampooed and DC'ed on Sunday, Co-washed and DC'ed on Thursday and light washed and DC'ed tonight.  My objective is to DC at least 2-3x weekly.  I need to increase my weekly moisture to benefit my weekly heat processing.  

✌


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 2, 2012)

That 10en1 sound so good! Btwn that and Silicone Mix just hearing about them is making it hard for me to wait to restock my staples.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 2, 2012)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:
			
		

> That 10en1 sound so good! Btwn that and Silicone Mix just hearing about them is making it hard for me to wait to restock my staples.



Girl between the 10-en-1 and the silk amino acids (SAA), I was able to airdry my hair and it was super soft.   First time ever air drying my hair with such fabulous results.  I'm going to finish out the year without blow drying at all.


----------



## shortt29 (Sep 2, 2012)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:
			
		

> That 10en1 sound so good! Btwn that and Silicone Mix just hearing about them is making it hard for me to wait to restock my staples.



10en1 is great! My hair has loved it for a few years


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 2, 2012)

GREAT combo ,Pantene R & N ,2 tablespoon of coconut oil a teaspoon of jojoba oil ,INCREDIBLY SOFT HAIR!


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 2, 2012)

This is my PROTEIN week so I will be.....DCing with *WGO and Garnier 3 Min Undo*, after using my *Nexxus Emergencee*


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 2, 2012)

I DC'd with the last bit of HQS Pineapple Honey Hibiscus and used some BV Smoothie to fill in. Used a plastic cap and let it sit for over 2 hours (unintentionally).


----------



## greenbees (Sep 2, 2012)

DC'ing right now with CurlJunkie's Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 2, 2012)

Has anyone ever DC'ed with the things our DC's have in them? i.e.: bananas, avocado, pineapple, etc.  And if so, what were your results?


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 2, 2012)

^ I have. I prefer it to other store bought things


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 2, 2012)

Just deep condition with yogurt and egg followed by SD vanilla silk under the dryer.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 2, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> ^ I have. I prefer it to other store bought things



I'm actually interested in trying the avocado.  Ever try it?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 2, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Just deep condition with yogurt and egg followed by SD vanilla silk under the dryer.



Ah-ha!  Like a natural protein treatment of sorts


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 2, 2012)

Nope. But there was a women who started a thread talking about going to subway and buying a side of avocado for the purpose of deep conditoning. I like honey, eggs, yogurt ( my favorite) bananas ( baby food) etc


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 3, 2012)

DC with HQS Botanical peppermint and some EVOO... loving how my hair feels right now...


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 3, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> This is my PROTEIN week so I will be.....DCing with *WGO and Garnier 3 Min Undo*, after using my *Nexxus Emergencee*



My hair felt super strong after this process. Might do it again nxt week.


----------



## Americka (Sep 3, 2012)

DC'd w/ Skala Jaborandi Masque


----------



## Meritamen (Sep 3, 2012)

My hair was feeling a bit dry so I cowashed with L'Oreal EverCreme Cleansing Conditioner and am now deep conditioing for 20 mintures with Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Sep 3, 2012)

Just DC overnight with Yes to Cucumber condish mixed with AO HSR


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 3, 2012)

checking in, i dced today with organix.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 3, 2012)

Dcing right now on clean hair ( 4+ hrs no heat)  with HE LTR, Kera Minerals DC, little Roux Mendex, oils, honey and glycerine all over a black tea rinse


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 3, 2012)

DC ING on dry hair  with organix Mango butter & Grapefruit ,smells divine .

Eta: my hair felt CLEANSED after dc ing  ,not happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2012)

Steaming Now with:

20 Minutes Alter Ego Garlic
20+ Minutes It's Perfectly Natural's "Lovin' My Coils DC'er


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Steaming Now with:
> 
> 20 Minutes Alter Ego Garlic
> 20+ Minutes It's Perfectly Natural's "Lovin' My Coils DC'er



Yummy!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82

I've been using AE Garlic alot (lately). 

Normally, I use it like a couple weeks after a Fresh T/U.

But for some reason lately, I've been reaching for it weekly.  

Last week I used it w/Saran Wrap under my Wig 

I always follow-up with something afterwards although, its so good, it's really not necessary.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 3, 2012)

DC overnight with Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture and grapeseed oil.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Sep 3, 2012)

halee_J said:


> You sure can @jayjaycurlz welcome!  I've been eyeing that SD vanilla silk forevvveerr I've been on a pj streak of late I may scoop that up. How do you use it? on wet or dry hair? do you use heat?


 
SD Vanilla Silk is a DC so I put it on clean, damp hair and use a conditioning cap for heat.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Sep 4, 2012)

DCed on Friday, August 31st on dry hair using Giovanni Nutrafix, glycerin and EVOO.  I heated the mixture for 30 seconds, applied to my dry hair, covered with 2 processing caps, a satin cap and a hat and went for a 2.5 hr hike.  Hair was soft, silky and supple!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> I've been using AE Garlic alot (lately).
> 
> ...



I know.   I usually use it every few weeks... And I grabbed it last week (after about a month) and my hair was fabulous.  Health, natural shine, sealed ends...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Sep 4, 2012)

leona2025


Sorry about getting back to you so late!

Yes, I do find that warming up the condish is similar to sitting under the dryer.  And if you're moving around/being active, it has even more of a warming effect.  But just heating it up and chillaxing is sufficient, too!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2012)

Did a 15 minute steamed DC with amla and bhringaraj (powders steeped into a tea overnight) and AOBC.  I'm airdrying and it's taking a lot longer for my hair to dry = VERY moisture rich DC


----------



## halee_J (Sep 4, 2012)

Pre-pooed with Aphogee 2minute, shampooed then did the Aphogee again for a few mins DC'ed with ORS replenishing, for 1.5 hrs no heat.


----------



## mschristine (Sep 5, 2012)

Prepooed with oil mix; shampooed with ORS creamy aloe shampoo and currently deep conditioning with ORS nourishing conditioner for a couple of hours, no heat


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 6, 2012)

DC'ing with AE Garlic Mask and debating if I want to start the MN challenge tonight, or do a SG Clear Cellophane rinse.  Either way, I plan to air dry with a spritz of my SAA bottle.  

Quick question ladies 

If protein is low on the list of ingredients, do you consider your DC a "protein DC"?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 6, 2012)

will be dc'ing this weekend.  i may go back to Nexxus, Nioxin, Or Keracare.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 6, 2012)

Co-washing with Hair One Jojoba cleansing conditioner, 15 minute DC with EQP Breakage Control Serum and then DC with Organix Hydrating Macadamia Oil Intensive Moisture Mask 20 min.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 6, 2012)

DC'ing with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk... I DC'ed last night; however, in my attempts to allow my hair to air dry, I fell asleep and forgot my leave-in.   This equated to brittle, dry hair. A little protein and honey before I airdry and start my MN challenge.

And I won't forget my leave-in this time 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 6, 2012)

Did a quick 30 min treatment with yogurt, honey and olive oil. Plan to dry and seal and awaiting my next dc. I hope SD opens back up soon so I can get some deep conditioner


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 6, 2012)

DC'ing right now w/ HQS pineapple and EVOO


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 7, 2012)

Dcing all day all night and half of tomorrow with B&B creamed de Coco, Kera Minerals, glycerine, oils and honey oh and I added a little Wen MC


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 7, 2012)

Dry DC'ed with Jessicurl dc treatment for one hour. After I rinsed I didn't have any tangles in my hair...amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2012)

Will Steam probably 20 minutes with AE Garlic and 20-30 minutes with either Hairveda's Sitrinillah or Jasmine's Bath & Beauty


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 7, 2012)

checking in. Im DCing with my ORS mix and Organix. Tomorrow I flat iron my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 7, 2012)

washing my hair tonight and dc'ing with Mizani MoisturFusion.  this is my first time trying it and the ingredients look decent.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 7, 2012)

DC'd last night with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing conditioner with some IPN TeaLightful Quench underneath.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Steam probably 20 minutes with AE Garlic and 20-30 minutes with either Hairveda's Sitrinillah or *Jasmine's Bath & Beauty*


 
@Brownie518

Ended up using Jasmine's Hibiscus Deep Conditioner in "Tropical Paradise" btw: I did find 1 A&S in Hello Sugar


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2012)

Dcing with HQ go deep


----------



## Arian (Sep 8, 2012)

Dcing with CJ repair me ..can't decide if im going to follow up with moisture


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 8, 2012)

DCing overnight with BASK Cocoa Bark topped with YAM and a bit of argan oil.


----------



## Hairroots (Sep 9, 2012)

DC'ed with ORS Hair Mayonnaise Treatment under my hooded heater. After rinse, conditioned with Cortex Argan Oil Moisture Repair.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 9, 2012)

Just finish Dcing w/ AOGPB


----------



## halee_J (Sep 9, 2012)

DCing with ORS replenishing, no heat. I leave this on for about 2 hrs.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 9, 2012)

I DC'd tonight with Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture conditioner mixed with jojoba, grapeseed, rosemary, and peppermint oils for 30 min. under hood dryer.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2012)

Heated up my AO White Camelia and DCd with 2 plastic caps and a bonnet for 3 hours. Considering I didn't use heat, it came out pretty well. 

Next time I will dilute the DC with hot water and see if I have a similar experience.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 9, 2012)

DC'ed with AE Garlic Mask for 20 mins... Sitting under heat awaiting the 40 mins for my clear cellophane treatment.  My first ever!   It felt so nourishing during application.  I just know the results will be fantabulous!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 10, 2012)

DC with HQS Coco mango Rx mask with tea underneath and EVOO on top... talk about soft. I don't know whose hair this is! lol


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 10, 2012)

DCing for 4 hours with CJ Deep Fix and garlic oil. I'll probably do a blow out and flat iron so I can trim my ends and try a few new styles.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 10, 2012)

Yesterday I DC with AOWC for 45 mins under the steamer.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Sep 10, 2012)

On Friday, I DCed with Giovanni Nutrafix, EVOO and glycerin on dry hair by heating up the condish and letting it sit for a few hours.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 11, 2012)

Right now im dcing on dry hair with megatek for 1hr no heat after I rinse ill follow up with Kera Mineral DC for an overnight moisturizing dc


----------



## halee_J (Sep 11, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> DC'ed with AE Garlic Mask for 20 mins... Sitting under heat awaiting the 40 mins for my clear cellophane treatment.  My first ever!   It felt so nourishing during application.  I just know the results will be fantabulous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes girl! I love me some clear rinse/cellophane treatments makes the hair so much smoother and shinier  It'll help your hair hold moisture a lot better too.


----------



## sexypebbly (Sep 11, 2012)

Finally im back. Had computer problems, so ill get right to it. Clarified with V05 kiwi shampoo and deep conditioned with AO GPB for an hour and a half without heat and 30 min with heat.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 11, 2012)

dc'ing with Mizani tonight.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 11, 2012)

Doing a double DC today. AE Garlic 15 minutes to slow shedding and smooth my strands. Then balancing conditioner mix 20 minutes, both with heat of course. I want to get a head of my winter shedding before it does its thing.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 11, 2012)

Any relaxed ladies using Kerapro for a protein condish? Or Macadamia natural oil reconstructor even though I don't see protein in the ingredient list they call it a reconstructor


----------



## Arewa Girl (Sep 13, 2012)

All bagged under drier 
30 mins - leave in conditioner
herbal essence dazzling shine shampoo
15 mins colour rinse [not under dryer]
15 mins John Frieda Glaze Blonde [not under dryer]
30 mins - Ors + coconut milk 
30 mins herbal essence hello hydration + coconut milk
2 mins Colour conditioner [not under dryer]


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 13, 2012)

Deep conditioning right now with ORS Replenishing condish, covered with EVOCO and the last of my Kera Minerals DC going to DC for 4 hrs no heat 10 mins under heating cap


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 13, 2012)

DC'ed last night with HQS botanical peppermint with my tea rinse underneath and some EVOO on top...


----------



## mschristine (Sep 13, 2012)

It's wash day....after I get off work tonight. Prepoo with oil mix, shampoo with Giovanni SAS,   DC with Giovanni SAS mixed with castor and coconut oil for a couple of hours, no heat


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 13, 2012)

DC with Organix Macadamia Oil Intense Moisture Mask 30 minutes under the dryer.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 13, 2012)

Used CPR on dry hair covered with Shi Naturals Aloe oil with biotin. Washed, then DC'd with BV Smoothie under a cap, no heat, for 2hrs.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 13, 2012)

halee_J said:
			
		

> Yes girl! I love me some clear rinse/cellophane treatments makes the hair so much smoother and shinier  It'll help your hair hold moisture a lot better too.



I remember in college doing Jazzing black rinses.  My hair was so shiny after that.  Never put much thought to it until my HHJ.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 13, 2012)

hi to all of you.
i dc every about every 10 days .i spritz hair in sections just tu make it damp,add dc and rinse next day.
you might be shocked but i slept with apoghee 2 min overnight. "yes i did"!lol but my hair loves protein and it was thé best result ever had !!!! i have fine hair an now i get not breakage or just à tiiiiiiiny bit.
when i did thé same with aogpb i gothique breakage (it doesnt slip as apoghee so made me manipulate thé hair more)+it was hard to rinse out in braids.....


----------



## Bublin (Sep 14, 2012)

2 x tablespooons of Queene Helene Cholesterol
2 squirts of castor oil
1 x teaspoon of powdered silk amino acids
stir
Place in microwave for 15 seconds and stir
Applied to hair after a co-wash.
Smooth, tangle-free hair.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 14, 2012)

Co-Washed last night with Aphogee 2 Min, DC'ed with AE Garlic Mask for 30 minutes under heat.  Applied my special spray bottle (SAA, Aloe Juice, Lacio Lacio Leave-in, a few oils and some ACV.  Then applied my Lacio Lacio Leave-in, air dried, applied my MN and flexi set.

WHY DIDN'T I KNOW ABOUT THAT APHOGEE 2 MINUTE BEFORE!!!! My hair was extremely soft and manageable.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ladies that use Giovanni Nutrafix how long do you leave it in for? The bottle states 10 mins has anyone left it on longer? Tia


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd like to join, though I know I'm late! 

Never too late to start regular DC treatments!

Right now I'm doing a henna treatment...been on my hair for the past 5 hours.  For the last hour I'm using heat with a heat cap (had originally planned to steam, but don't feel like dealing with the henna drippies).

Afterward, I'll rinse like there's no tomorrow, then DC.  Will prob DC with steam for 30 mins, then leave it in until tomorrow.  Henna can be drying, so wanna combat that.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2012)

lamaria211

When I use to use it, I used it as per the directions.  Maybe a bit longer.  But not an extensive amount of time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2012)

DC'ing with MopTop Deep Conditioner.


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 15, 2012)

Essentious Conditioner .This product works very well as a DC ,my hair is super soft and moisturized .


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 15, 2012)

sitting under steamer with a mix of various deep moisturizing condishes in...


----------



## halee_J (Sep 15, 2012)

Pre-pooed with Aphogee 2min, DCing now with ORS replenishing. I'll leave this on for about 3 hrs.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Sep 15, 2012)

Yesterday, I DCed on dry hair using Giovanni Nutrafix, EVOO, Castor Oil and glycerin for 3-4 hours.

I *LOVED* adding Castor Oil to my mix and added some to my Direct Leave In/glycerin mix, too!


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Sep 15, 2012)

lamaria211

I leave my Nutrafix in for 2+ hours only because I DC then do other stuff then detangle, rinse and prep my hair for a twist-out.

I gotta multi-task, LOL!  But I'm sure it would work just as well if left in for only 10 minutes, too!


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Sep 15, 2012)

Bublin

I LOVE heating my DC in the microwave!  I love how it feels going on and I think it aids in deeper penetration of the products without sitting under a dryer!

Don't know why I didn't try this sooner...


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Organic Root Stimulator HAIRepair Nourishing Conditioner* finally got 2 packs from he local BSS


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 15, 2012)

Imma DC tonight or tomorrow with either Organic Root Stimulator HAIRepair Nourishing Conditioner or my left over DC in the fridg......


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 15, 2012)

Wen on dry hair overnight


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yesterday: Steamed in a delightfully delicious DC of tea's, then millcreek henna conditioner then a mix of oils and agave.

Today: A simple dc of tea's and giovanni 50:50


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 15, 2012)

DCing with Vanilla Silk topped with castor oil.  Gonna leave in for 3-4 hours before banding my hair and going to bed.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 16, 2012)

I did a 10 minute dry DC with heat (Silicon Mix), washed with CON Argan Oil Shampoo, Aphogee 2-Minute and now DC'ing with AE Garlic Mask mixed with honey and wheat germ oil for an hour with heat (as I research moisture-rich conditioners).  I plan to rinse with ACV.

✌Goodnight

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (Sep 16, 2012)

Overnight Dc with crece pelo. Applied my beloved silk cream for 2 hrs w/o heat. Ponytailrollerset n About to go under the dryer

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mixing Nexxus Humectress, lil PC, and Africa's Best Herbal oil for a 5+hr DC no heat. After Roux Mendex for 5 minutes


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 16, 2012)

I haven't posted in a bit, but I have been faithfully deep conditioning weekly. Yesterday I  clarified, used aphogee 2 minute keratin treatment and followed up with CON argan oil deep treatment for 30 minutes with heat.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 16, 2012)

Been missing out on my deep condish posts but still doing it weekly.  For the past week Wen and I have been working it out nicely. Not sure if I will deep condition today with HaiRepair nourishing or Keracare Humecto and the hooded dryer.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 16, 2012)

I did my weekly DC today using a mixture of banana, honey, Giovanni SAS deeper moisture, Shescentit Avocado conditioner, sesame and jojoba oils, with a few drops of rosemary and peppermint oils.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 16, 2012)

DCing with WGO and Garnier 3 Min Undo, on and off from under my heating cap.
Start time 857pm


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 16, 2012)

I DC'd with Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding with a plastic cap, about an hour and a half.


----------



## greenbees (Sep 16, 2012)

DC'd earlier today with Jessicurl's Deep Conditioning treatment


----------



## Arian (Sep 16, 2012)

I DC'd with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab this weekend..


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 17, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> DCing with WGO and Garnier 3 Min Undo, on and off from under my heating cap.
> Start time 857pm



Kept it on for roughly 4 hours......


----------



## Arewa Girl (Sep 17, 2012)

All bagged under drier 
30 mins - leave in conditioner + Kalonji oil
herbal essence frizz e shampoo
15 mins colour rinse [not under dryer]
15 mins John Frieda Glaze Blonde 
30 mins - Aphogee 2 mins + warm shea butter
30 mins moisturising conditioner no sodium + coconut milk
2 mins Colour conditioner [not under dryer]


----------



## Hairroots (Sep 17, 2012)

Dc'ed overnight with mixed chicks. Very moisturizing.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 18, 2012)

Simple Dc yesterday with tea and AOBC


----------



## sexypebbly (Sep 18, 2012)

Washed my hair last night with Silk Dreams go moist shampoo(love that stuff) conditioned with Sally's Ion keratin treatment and DC'ed overnight with silk dreams vanilla cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2012)

Will DC/Steam tonight with Jasmine's Bath & Beauty Hibiscus DC'er in Tahitian Vanilla.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 18, 2012)

Did a protein treatment followed by  an overnight dc with SD vanilla silk sealed with grape seed oil. Hair was


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 18, 2012)

Rollerset hair on Sunday, so no DC for me since then.  But, moisturizing and sealing daily until my next wash and DC.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 18, 2012)

Im going to miss yall for 2 weeks......I put some cornrows in and plan to keep them in for 2 weeks. Lets see how that goes!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Sep 18, 2012)

Just took out my weave..about to deep conditionji w/ mango&mandarin suave mixed w/ evoo & a smidjet of honey.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Sep 18, 2012)

DCing with AOHSR for 1 hour w/ heat


----------



## amwcah (Sep 18, 2012)

DCing with ORS Hair Masque

I finally found this stuff while on vacation in Florida and of all places for it to be it was at Winn-Dixie.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 18, 2012)

Simple dc with teas and AOC.


----------



## shortt29 (Sep 18, 2012)

DC with AOHSR and AOGPB on the length with heat for 30 mins


----------



## Arian (Sep 18, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> Did a protein treatment followed by  an overnight dc with SD vanilla silk sealed with grape seed oil. Hair was



Blairx0, glad you like the SD Vanilla Silk!


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 18, 2012)

Has anybody used a steam cap like this??
http://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Treatment-Steamer-Nourishing-Voltage/dp/B007R1OTSY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_bt_1


----------



## greenbees (Sep 18, 2012)

Arian said:


> I DC'd with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab this weekend..



Arian what does that smell like? I have Curl Junkie's Hibiscus and Banana Deep Conditioner and I like the results but I can't stand the smell.


----------



## Arian (Sep 18, 2012)

bernag06 said:


> @Arian what does that smell like? I have Curl Junkie's Hibiscus and Banana Deep Conditioner and I like the results but I can't stand the smell.



The Strawberry ice cream scent smells heavenly.  I also have the Gardenia Coconut scent and that one smells like baby vomit, milk breath, and stinky feet.   bernag06


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok... So upon noticing some damage (unsure if its heat, lack of moisture, MN, etc) I took my hair to the spa.  I first sectioned my hair like I was relaxing it, put garlic oil on my scalp, followed by coconut oil, then moisturized the damaged hair shaft areas individually with my CON Argan Oil Moisturizer, repeat for each individual section.  My entire scalp was saturated with oil!  It was heavenly because I never oil my scalp!  I went to the beach and let it sit for a few hours.  I did an overnight DC dry with silicon mix, shampoo'd this afternoon and now intensive DC'ing (heat on and off) with AE Garlic Mask since about 5pm.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 19, 2012)

DC with HQS pineapple with tea underneath and EVOO on top yesterday...


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 19, 2012)

DC'd with L'Oreal EverSleek, my hair feels like butter!


----------



## TeeSGee (Sep 19, 2012)

DC'd on damp hair with UNA Moisturizing Masque.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 20, 2012)

After Aphoghee 2 step I'm DC with Nexxus Humectress 30 minutes under the dryer.


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 20, 2012)

DCing on dry hair with Queen Helene Cholesterol Conditioning Creme with ayurvedic oils mixed in.  Will leave it in most of the day without heat or cap, and will prob steam with it before washing it out.

Going to do a henna treatment tomorrow...


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 20, 2012)

Dominican_Brazilian, let us know how it turns out!  That hair spa day sounds fabulous!!!  I love sectioning my hair and applying condish like a relaxer...my hair LOVES that!  That's how I applied my cholesterol creme today.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 20, 2012)

I DC'ed today with Giovanni SAS Deep Moisture mixed with oils.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 20, 2012)

WendellaWoody said:
			
		

> Dominican_Brazilian, let us know how it turns out!  That hair spa day sounds fabulous!!!  I love sectioning my hair and applying condish like a relaxer...my hair LOVES that!  That's how I applied my cholesterol creme today.



It came out very soft!  I did an AVJ/ACV final rinse and air dried.  Sometimes it's good to add a little extra care to your hair.  Preventative care is better, but once you see damage, combatting it is absolutely necessary.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 20, 2012)

DCed today with Jessicurl DC Treatment. I used it as a leave in as well.


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 20, 2012)

ok, so I DC on dry hair with cholesterol creme with ayurvedic oils mixed in for about 3 hours, then washed it out.  Then mixed up some bringraj powder with aloe vera powder, applied it and left it on for 2 hours, then rinsed it out with V05.  Then, put more Queen Helene Cholesterol Creme + ayurvedic oils on hair and letting it stay on overnight.

Hennaing tomorrow.

I seriously better have some long, thick, heathy flowing locks after all this TLC!!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 21, 2012)

DC'ed last night with HQS coco mango with tea underneath and EVOO on top... loving this combo for my hair right now...


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 21, 2012)

just finishing up an overnight dc on dry hair using SD vanilla Silk with evoco and wheat germ oil


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 21, 2012)

Silk elements dc

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2012)

Steaming with Jasmine's Bath & Beauty Hibiscus Deep Conditioner in: Tahitian Vanilla


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 21, 2012)

DCd with Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 21, 2012)

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> DCd with Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss.



What is your review on this product beauty?  I'm on the hunt for a moisturizing condish...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halee_J (Sep 22, 2012)

DCing with ORS replenishing, 2hrs, no heat.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 22, 2012)

DC'ing now under a cap:
avg in my roots
avg and saa on my hair
DC tea blend
AOC
OIls and agave
Yes


----------



## Americka (Sep 22, 2012)

DC'd w/ Silk Dreams mixed with Tulsi, Amla, and one other powder.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 22, 2012)

Going to spritz dry hair with avj then slathered on Wen MC for an overnight DC session


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 22, 2012)

Dc'd last night with HQ honey pineapple


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 22, 2012)

checking in. for the first time everrrrr i DCed over night. My hair wasnt mushy because the conditioners i used was where both protein and moisturizing.


----------



## lovelycurls (Sep 22, 2012)

Dc'd with : 
Yes to tomatoes volumizing conditioner
Cream of nature argan oil condish
Hairveda's red tea nourishing conditioner
Gariner fruictis fall fight condish
Honey
Evco 
Wheat germ oil
Acv
Saw palmetto tea
Burdock root tea
And heat for 1 hr.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 23, 2012)

After Roux mendex for 15 mins Deep conditioning now on clean hair with a mix of Nexxus Humectress, Organix Macadamia oil hair mask, PC, honey, EVOCO and Africas Best Herbal oil gonna leave it on for 3+hrs using my heating cap for 30-45mins


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 23, 2012)

keep forgetting to put what I've been DC'ing with lately anyway....

Prepoo'd overnight with Vatika Frosting/Olive Oil/& Honey

Dc'ing this morning with MD Honey Peach Syrup


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 23, 2012)

Yesterday I used AOGPB for 15 minutes or so. I got the rosemary peppermint one, which I'd never used before. It made my scalp nice and tingly! Then I DCed for 40 minutes or so with Oyin Honey Hemp and Hairveda Sitrinillah for a wash n go.

Buuuuut I didn't use as much gel for this wash n go (or oil), and my hair was baking outside all day. So I did an overnight dry DC with Sitrinillah again. 

I :heart2: DCing!!!!! Yessssss!


----------



## naturalfinally (Sep 23, 2012)

I know I've been MIA for a bit but......life has been happening. I can say that I've just left my hair alone until this weekend. I henna'd with some amla added to keep my curls. When I finished I had strong hair but man is it dry. Even after DCing yesterday. So today after church I am now sitting with Trader Joes NS and Elucense mixed on my hair with 2 plastic caps on. I might sleep in it since my hair is low porosity and it takes for evah to get moisture in my hair after a henna.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 23, 2012)

Prepooed with AVG (scalp) and Silk Dreams VS (dry with heat), co-washed with Silk Dreams Whip My Hair, DC'ed with Proteina de Perla Silicon Mix and regular Silicon Mix together (with some honey)... Best conditioning day ever!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 24, 2012)

I dc'ed tonight with Shescentit Avocado conditioner for 45 minutes.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Sep 24, 2012)

aphogee 2mins + olive oil bagged under drier 30 mins
tresemme moisturising conditioner + coconut cream bagged under drier 30 mins


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 24, 2012)

yesterday applied protein DC on dry hair then sat under steamer for 30 mins, then did heat cap for 20 mins.  left it in over night.  this morning rinsed it out, and applied aloe vera juice, oil mix then sealed with moisturizing dc.  will leave it in all day with hair in bun.


----------



## mschristine (Sep 24, 2012)

Since I straightened my hair on Friday, tomorrow I'll wash and DC with Giovanni 50/50 shampoo and conditioner. Leave it on for a couple of hours, no heat and rinse in the shower before bed


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 24, 2012)

Got a yogurt, honey , olive oil treatment on. Debating following with bananas, but it is so diffcult to rinse out

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (Sep 25, 2012)

Dc wh AE garlic treatment with hemp seed oil n castor oil for 1 hr last  15 mins of session added heat

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 25, 2012)

Pre-poo overnight with Vatika oil; morning co-wash with Whip My Hair; dc-ing all day (and most likely all night) with Silk Dreams Shea What Deux!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 25, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Got a yogurt, honey , olive oil treatment on. Debating following with bananas, but it is so diffcult to rinse out
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF



Blairx0 I want to make a yogurt, honey, shea deep conditioner...   Maybe add some avocado...

What kind of yogurt are you using?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 25, 2012)

So I made my own Shea Butter DC (Recipe Here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16908703&postcount=20)

I did it as a prepoo DC, which I usually follow up with an after wash DC... there was no need.  My hair was softer than I've felt it in a long time (years).  I air-dried with a flexi-set that feels like a professional roller set (soft, bouncy and strong).

I also used Ms. Jessies Curly Meringue to set my hair and I'm sure this added to the healthy feel and appearance.

DC'ing has really given me back the soft and moisturized hair that I once had.  I'm super excited and super inspired to continue my health, thickness and length goals.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2012)

Steaming with Jasmine Bath & Beauty Hibiscus DC'er in: Tahitian Vanilla


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 25, 2012)

today washed scalp with my shikakai bar, then rinsed with V05 moisture milks.  Once out of the shower, I applied aloe vera juice to my hair (after towel drying by wrapping towel around my head), and then applied matrix biolage deep conditioning balm, then sat under steamer for 30 minutes.  kept the dc in my hair, and will sleep with it in.  hair feels AMAZING!!!


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 25, 2012)

DCing for the last during this challenge. Tomorrow i get a glue in.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 26, 2012)

Prep my hair yesterday with Amla Oil, about to shampoo and do a protein moisture balance DC 40 minutes under the dryer.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 26, 2012)

Simple DC last night with Tea and AOBC.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 26, 2012)

DC'd for 1.5hrs with HQS peppermint DC


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 26, 2012)

DCing with AOGPB ; going to steam it in too.


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 26, 2012)

DCed for an hour with Jessicurl DC Treatment. I'm still using it as a leave in as well.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 26, 2012)

Going to try my Alter Ego garlic treatment tonight for the first time I'm applying it to my scalp only and using SD Vanilla Silk with oil on the length


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm going to DC with Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss. Probably for 1-2 hrs under a cap.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 26, 2012)

I cant wait to DC this weekend woot woot.....


----------



## naturalfinally (Sep 28, 2012)

Moisture balance. I'm still trying to get my hair back to normal after my henna treatment from last weekend.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 29, 2012)

Mixed some avocado with tonights yogurt, honey and olive oil dc. Same great results!

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## TeeSGee (Sep 29, 2012)

After doing the Aphogee 2 step, i'm DC'in overnight with Kera minerals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2012)

Steaming Now with: Jasmine Bath & Beauty Avocado & Silk in: Monkey Snacks.  I can't begin to describe how good it smells. +


----------



## Arian (Sep 29, 2012)

DC'd with Curl Junkie Deep Fix...don't like it. Gonna stick to the Curl Rehab


----------



## Meritamen (Sep 29, 2012)

Did a serious much needed DC after neglecting my hair for a week. Did a pre-treatment with coconut oil and a night treatment I finally used up under the dryer for twenty minutes. After a good shampoo wash I did a deep treatment with the Joico MR conditioner for 30 minutes. Thanks to the moisture overkill I was able to detangle my hair without much effort.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 29, 2012)

DC'ed yesterday with AE Garlic Mask with added honey and avocado oil . Noticed some shedding over the last week and attempting to combat. I didn't do my usual heat because I had some errands to run; however, I did put on a plastic cap, foil cap and a hat for two hours.  I think I got sufficient natural heat 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lovelycurls (Sep 29, 2012)

DC'd today with HV sitrinillah conditioner, wheat germ oil, Wgho, jbco, no heat for 2hrs.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 29, 2012)

Wen MC on dry hair overnight


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 29, 2012)

DC'd with CJ's repair me for 1hr under a conditioning cap.

See y'all in the next leg


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 29, 2012)

My first time using Curl Junkie products! 

I did my AO GPB thing and then DCed with CJ Curl Rehab. My hair is happy now!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 29, 2012)

Just had the best deep conditioning treatment ever: Queene Helene hair conditioning cream with various oils amla gold , olive, tea tree, peppermint, and coconut and new oil mix from Indian store. Let it sit over an hour and hair feels amazing!!! This becomes a twice a week staple!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 30, 2012)

Dcing with Nexxus Humectress, Organix Morrocan oil treatment, SD Vanilla Silk, Roux PC, Redken Extreme condish, oils and honey for 3+hrs 1hr using heat


----------



## halee_J (Sep 30, 2012)

Dcing with ORS replensishing, 2hrs, no heat.


----------



## Hairroots (Sep 30, 2012)

DC-ing with design essential mint conditioner mixed with curls unleashed under my steamer for an hour. I can't wait to see the results. It already feels like  butter.


----------



## shortt29 (Sep 30, 2012)

I've been away from the forum due to work, school, and serious workout schedule but I have not slacked on my hair care! DC yesterday with AOGPB on the length and AOHSR on the roots...went to the salon with the DC in my hair to get a roller set and blowout


----------



## Americka (Sep 30, 2012)

Dc'ing with Skala Goat's Milk masque mixed with amla and citron


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 30, 2012)

DC with KBB MASK.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 30, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I cant wait to DC this weekend woot woot.....



I am DCing with GF 3 Min Undo and GSO.....been on my head for like 2 hours.


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 30, 2012)

Shampooed and dced

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Sep 30, 2012)

Haven't washed my hair in two weeks cause been busy busy busy. Wasn't too bad but don't like it. Washed today and it felt soooooo good. DC'ed with ORS replenishing pak. forgot how nice that conditioner made my hair feel.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2012)

I DCd with Burt Bees Shea Grapefruit yesterday. That stuff smells horrible, like a state park restroom  I tried putting some orange EO drops in it. Don't think it helped. I will have to make this product a prepoo. Because it still stinks after you rinse it out.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 4, 2012)

DC'd with mizani silkcream,kerafuse,hydrafuse n some hemp oil


----------



## naturalfinally (Oct 6, 2012)

I washed today with Shea Moisture Retention shampoo, co-washed with Suave Naturals. I then mixed a box each of Brahmi, Amla, Maka and half a box of Kalpi Tone with about 1/4 cup of Henna that I had left over. I mixed it with hot water and applied it to my wet hair for about 2 1/2 hours under 2 plastic caps?  I rinsed it out and had really soft hair. I DC'd with a protein/moisture mix for 2 hours and then rinsed. My hair is ow in a shiney bun. Tonight I will add some grape seed oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 14, 2012)

Wrong thread


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, I died my hair last night so I DC'd with the conditioner that came in the box.


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 19, 2012)

DC-ing with SSI Okra Reconstructor.  Will follow up with SSI Avocado condish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

Deep Conditioning/Steaming tonight with: Jasmine's Hibiscus Tahitian Vanilla


----------



## lovestarr (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm late but I DC'd on tues after my henna treatment with ORS replenishing pak for 30 mins with heat and 15 without


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 25, 2012)

DC last night with Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm, Marshmallow, & Cinnamon DC. Sat under dryer with cap for 15 then let it sit for about an hour.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 26, 2012)

DC'ed with HQS botanical peppermint with eve avocado oil on top...


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 18, 2012)

Deep conditioned with Wen and Aussie 3 minute miracle and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## Americka (Nov 18, 2012)

DCing w/ Skala Shea Butter Masque over a coffee rinse


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 18, 2012)

DCing under my heating cap on dry hair with EVOCO will CW in the morning


----------

